# Price of gas sky rocketing



## RollingRock

The price of gas in my area of Latrobe PA, about 30 miles east of Pittsburgh has reached $4.14 a gallon today. Last week it was $3.59. .That is going to cut down the trips to Erie and Pmy for a while What is the price in Ohio.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Paid $3.69 this morning then on my way home from work it jumped to $3.79. Medina County


----------



## loweman165

^^this^^


----------



## 9Left

Yup... it is to be expected


----------



## Upland

$3.89 Alliance


----------



## SICKOFIT

Upland said:


> $3.89 Alliance


Was $3.12 at 2 stations near me on Monday,tonight is $3.89 also


----------



## MuskyFan

Diesel was $3.999 on Tues. $4.299 on Weds. $4.599 yesterday. Up $.60 or 27% in two days. Why? Fuel companies believe in never letting a good crisis go to waste and use it to rape the public. Watch for record profits for the fiscal quarter.


----------



## Sonder

MuskyFan said:


> Diesel was $3.999 on Tues. $4.299 on Weds. $4.599 yesterday. Up $.60 or 27% in two days. Why? Fuel companies believe in never letting a good crisis go to waste and use it to rape the public. Watch for record profits for the fiscal quarter.


Hmm *monopolies* are reel!


----------



## ICENUT

With the laterst news from uKraine gas prices are our least thing to worry about.Nuclear plant under attack and explosives set set!!!!!


----------



## FlyFishRich

$3.49 here in Lakeland Florida....Rich


----------



## ironman172

Might keep me closer to home till this madness gets corrected in the world and this country...... very simple solution, is for us to produce our own again ..... but 
Glad I've got the run around car still .....just tough getting in and out for this older fellow , but hey I'll survive..... I hated those 100.00 fill ups


----------



## Nauti cat

$3.39 gal down here in Bonneau S.C. also 75* this week.


----------



## snag

Most of stations are posting at $3.79 on gas buddy in portage county area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer

will easily top $6 per gallon in marinas where we get pure gas with higher octane for our charter boats.


----------



## Moo Juice

A buddy just called. He paid $4.59 for diesel in Canton.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Now USA who was energy independent just over a year ago is now bargaining/ begging Iran to sell the USA oil. Can’t we pump oil anymore?


----------



## Lazy 8

In the words of a past politician, elections have consequences.


----------



## PapawSmith

privateer said:


> will easily top $6 per gallon in marinas where we get pure gas with higher octane for our charter boats. Thanks Brandon...


Right? We have a 'medium-small' Sportfisher rig that will probably cost about $2K to fill the tanks this summer. Think about how stupid that is.


----------



## loves2fishinohio

Regular is averaging 3.79 here in Columbus, up about 40 cents from earlier in the week. I filled up at Costco last Friday for 3.04, and it's up to 3.49 now.


----------



## DavidRK

People made fun of me when I bought a little Honda Fit a few years ago. "Hey Dave, how do you "fit" in that thing ha ha". "Do they have to fold you in half to fit there in ha ha". 
I average 39.3 mpg and get over well lover 40 when cruising. My last fill up was $27. Working from home a couple days a week a fill up can last two weeks. 

Kids are all grown up, it's usually just me driving alone , we already have a mini van, I don't pull or haul anything so I went with the trusty little Honda. Basic gas engine, no hybrid stuff. 

I also have a beginners motorcycle I bought for me and my boys to learn on a few years ago. A 2013 Honda CBR 250. Gets 75 mph and can run highway speeds no problem. I think that thing is going to get dusted off and see some more use when it warms up.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Fish-N-Fool

We ain't seen nothing yet trust me


----------



## Century2001

Paid $3.799 in Perrysburg, OH (south of Toledo) this morning, seems like it has gone up 40 cents inside the last 10 days.


----------



## loves2fishinohio

DavidRK said:


> I also have a beginners motorcycle I bought for me and my boys to learn on a few years ago. A 2013 Honda CBR 250. Gets 75 mph and can run highway speeds no problem. I think that thing is going to get dusted off and see some more use when it warms up.


I had the same make and model bike. I loved that little bike. I wish I still had it. An excellent little sport bike, tons of fun to ride.As I always say, it's more fun to ride a slow bike fast than a fast bike slow.


----------



## cement569

here in summit co. bought gas monday $3.55, this morning $ 3.79. yes we did have a pipeline and it was great while it lasted, and everyone knows what happened to it


----------



## ya13ya03

I'm hoping truck prices come down. I need to buy a new to me truck this spring. Seems all of the good off lease 3 year old trucks are around $10k more then two years ago. My neighbor bought a new truck in late 2019 and that same truck used is about $6k more then what he paid new and it now has 30k miles on it. It's just stupid.


----------



## Upland

Nauti cat said:


> $3.39 gal down here in Bonneau S.C. also 75* this week.


Atta boy rub it in on both accounts Cheaper gas and short's weather LOL


----------



## garhtr

ya13ya03 said:


> My neighbor bought a new truck in late 2019 and that same truck used is about $6k more


Wife bought a new car last spring and the Dealer has called more than once trying to buy her vehicle back for more than she paid for it last spring.
She considered it until she saw the price of replacing it.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

Those in power have said they want to see it at $10.00 per gallon, all to make everybody get an electric vehicle.


----------



## cement569

and who do you think makes the electrical componants for the electric cars? and who we will have to buy them from....CHINA. just more political corruption


----------



## loweman165

ya13ya03 said:


> I'm hoping truck prices come down. I need to buy a new to me truck this spring. Seems all of the good off lease 3 year old trucks are around $10k more then two years ago. My neighbor bought a new truck in late 2019 and that same truck used is about $6k more then what he paid new and it now has 30k miles on it. It's just stupid.


I pity anyone in need of a new or used vehicle right now. Over MSRP...madness. 
I'll be using the s#!+ out of Rock Auto until things settle. If they settle that is. 🤞


----------



## Safety1st

Lazy 8 said:


> Those in power have said they want to see it at $10.00 per gallon, all to make everybody get an electric vehicle.


...well...except for them. They would like to comment further,but the gas guzzling up armored fleet is waiting....off to a global warming/ climate change conference (fund raiser) LoL.


----------



## MuskyFan

Moo Juice said:


> A buddy just called. He paid $4.59 for diesel in Canton.


Went up another $.20 today. $4.79.


----------



## loves2fishinohio

loweman165 said:


> I pity anyone in need of a new or used vehicle right now. Over MSRP...madness.


Yeah, no kidding. I have a Carvana offer to buy my car, which I bought used in 2017 with 41000 miles on it (it's a 2016) for $12,500.00.Their offer was just over 14K, this is over 4 years since I bought it and put another 40K miles on it. I thought about it, but then again I'd have to try to find something else to buy.


----------



## buckeyebowman

MuskyFan said:


> Diesel was $3.999 on Tues. $4.299 on Weds. $4.599 yesterday. Up $.60 or 27% in two days. Why? Fuel companies believe in never letting a good crisis go to waste and use it to rape the public. Watch for record profits for the fiscal quarter.


Have you checked the price of crude lately? And we are, once again, buying some of it from Russia! Helping them finance their war! I read an interesting op-ed piece in the paper the other day. The comment was that the bunch currently in power over here didn't see China and Russia as our biggest problems. No! Our biggest problem is CLIMATE CHANGE!


----------



## loweman165

Lazy 8 said:


> Those in power have said they want to see it at $10.00 per gallon, all to make everybody get





loves2fishinohio said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I have a Carvana offer to buy my car, which I bought used in 2017 with 41000 miles on it (it's a 2016) for $12,500.00.Their offer was just over 14K, this is over 4 years since I bought it and put another 40K miles on it. I thought about it, but then again I'd have to try to find something else to buy.


That's the problem with selling a car or house right now. You make out like a bandit until you have to replace it then your the one getting robbed. Now if you have an extra car or house you don't need then your in the money.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

loweman165 said:


> That's the problem with selling a car or house right now. You make out like a bandit until you have to replace it then your the one getting robbed. Now if you have an extra car or house you don't need then your in the money.


Tell me about it... 
We leave a small corolla for my wife. Toyota wants it back in the worst way. Lease is bout up. Think I'm just gonna buy the car at the end. We are locked into a price. Gotta be the best deal out there right now. 
Plus it sips gas. So def not giving that up right now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

2.95 Kroger points 😬


----------



## fastwater

MuskyFan said:


> Went up another $.20 today. $4.79.


Just left Kroger in Lancaster and that's what it was.
Still upset from not only the price/gal. but even more mad that the U.S. didn't cut off purchasing oil from Russia and wondering how much of my $ was going to support that baby killing commy...I Stopped by Wally World to pick up some oil and filters to change oil in truck/car.
Guy standing looking at the mostly empty oil shelves says "must be an oil shortage".
My response to him...which from a certain logo on his hat... I don't think he liked very well was "Putins been too busy in Ukraine lately to get our last shipment we bought off him shipped out"
He rolled his eyes as he walked off.


----------



## Redheads

81 million people can't be wrong


----------



## cement569

no but they can be stupid


----------



## Upland

not mentioning names but I think some people out there owes me gas money


----------



## Upland

cement569 said:


> no but they can be stupid


amen LOL


----------



## ironman172

Get you a 10 speed ..... might need it here soon


----------



## loweman165

Hey atleast we're not buying their vodka right??


----------



## Upland

loweman165 said:


> Hey atleast we're not buying their vodka right??


I try to show them that we all can get along by taking vodka and mix a little ginger ale (Scotland) or Grapefruit ( *Barbados* ) or orange juice from the good old USA but I guess two bottles in as many hour just isn't enough but damn it I will do what ever it takes to do my part when it comes to Booze I mean the war effort LOL


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Im guessing we will be renaming the drink White Russian to Black Ukrain here shortly


----------



## jmsgryk008

Nice, Dave, but I will never get my boat up the wet ramp with that Honda.


----------



## jmsgryk008

Toledo was $3.29 3 days ago, $3.59 on wednesday, and $3.79 today.


----------



## One guy and a boat

$3,82 tonight. I'm in favor of blocking rusky oil even though it will hurt. Tried to safeguard my family and bought a newer EV tonight. Not hugging trees, just made financial sense. 


Kip


----------



## cincinnati

Redheads said:


> 81 million people can't be wrong


AND don’t forget those 17 Nobel Laureate economists!


----------



## one3

Makes me wonder about some things. Big bussness knows people buy bottled water. There are 128oz. in a gal. At that rate, how much are people paying for a gal. of water. It would not suprise me if dome big buneeness would say, people pay X amount for water, why not raise the price of things copmparable. I know all about what has happened to the pipe lines and buying oil from differnt places. Who can you really trust. All the politions keep saying the same thig over and over. Just not long ago, Biden talked about, him going to tax the rich. Yep, like he is going to tax him self and his people he hangs with. Just saying.


----------



## jdl447

Thought about a EV. But even with $4.00 a gallon gas the prices of EV cars wouldn’t really save any money short term. I’m retired and don’t drive much now.


----------



## PapawSmith

loweman165 said:


> I pity anyone in need of a new or used vehicle right now. Over MSRP...madness.
> I'll be using the s#!+ out of Rock Auto until things settle. If they settle that is. 🤞


Its a crazy time for sure. We bought a few vehicles this last few months but never paid over MSRP, even thought they tried to get more, but it certainly was the first time we ever even paid straight up MSRP for our new company or personal vehicles. Best part, we sold two vehicles that were owned for four and five years, one adding 100,000 miles in four years, for almost exactly what we paid for them originally. Now that is crazy.


----------



## loweman165

jdl447 said:


> Thought about a EV. But even with $4.00 a gallon gas the prices of EV cars wouldn’t really save any money short term. I’m retired and don’t drive much now.


I keep vehicles pretty long, usually 10-12 years atleast (Toyotas). And from what I gather the batteries don't last that long in an EV and are unbelievably expensive to replace.


----------



## cement569

the more people who buy these EV cars the more the price of electric will climb just like gas


----------



## Redheads

What are the costs of license plates and stickers for these EV ?


----------



## M R DUCKS

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Im guessing we will be renaming the drink White Russian to Black Ukrain here shortly


buddy sent this yesterday…


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just got a fill up in columbus at 2.25 a gallon. at the corner of ............................


----------



## cement569

was that with points or perks? i have $1.20 off at giant eagle but i wont use it because i will put it towards food....20% off our food bill.


----------



## snagless-1

They claim by summer 6-7 dollar a gallon for gas.California is at 6 plus a gallon now.Truck 30 gallons boat 30 gallons do the math 60 times 7.00 = $420.00 before you leave the yard.Even more at marinas.Sad.


----------



## MuskyFan

Elon Musk stated we needed to increase domestic oil production. Why our “leaders” don’t see that is beyond me.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Redheads said:


> What are the costs of license plates and stickers for these EV ?


$200.00 yearly. State still has to get money for roads since they won't be getting gas tax. And EV's actually weigh more than a comparable gas car, so road wear and tear is slightly more. 

Kip


----------



## ICENUT

Look at the leaders your question is pretty easy to see all millionaires and billionaires they could care less what gas costs.


----------



## One guy and a boat

cement569 said:


> the more people who buy these EV cars the more the price of electric will climb just like gas


God I hope not, but over time it could happen. Though PUCO regulates pretty hard. 


Kip


----------



## One guy and a boat

snagless-1 said:


> They claim by summer 6-7 dollar a gallon for gas.California is at 6 plus a gallon now.Truck 30 gallons boat 30 gallons do the math 60 times 7.00 = $420.00 before you leave the yard.Even more at marinas.Sad.


Exactly why I pulled the trigger on an EV. Between my work commute, weekend running, wife's driving in evening about 1800 miles month. 

Kip


----------



## joekacz

snagless-1 said:


> They claim by summer 6-7 dollar a gallon for gas.California is at 6 plus a gallon now.Truck 30 gallons boat 30 gallons do the math 60 times 7.00 = $420.00 before you leave the yard.Even more at marinas.Sad.


Looks like there won’t be long lines at the ramps…


----------



## ICENUT

What do you think that ev will cost on your electric bill? The more people use ev's the electric companys will do what all the other company's do RAISE RATES .Also when the states lose all that gas tax revenue what do you think they will do RAISE Rates .Enlighten me You really can't win either way you will still pay the price on groceries delivered by diesel fuel and every product delivered by truck!!


----------



## Lazy 8

I have five (5) gallon gas cans. When we have a decent amount of fuel perks accumulated at Giant Eagle, I'll go cash in on gas. After filling u my vehicle with maybe 15 to 17 gallons of gas, there's no way I'm goi g to leave gas at maybe 50 cents or a dollar off a gallon in the pump. They allow up to 30 gallons per transaction. If they catch you trying to fill up multiple vehicles, they will terminate the transaction. All my cans are currently full and stabilised with Stabil.
It can help by transferring your prescriptions there. Also, we'll buy gift cards at like Lowes if we know we're going there to buy something. Every little bit helps.


----------



## One guy and a boat

1800 miles a month=75.00 a month on electric bill. Though I can charge at work so it will cut into that. Will save about 75 gallons of gas a month. Any savings will be determined by gas prices. Current $3.79 to who knows ??? I'll only use for next couple years until retirement. Then the wife gets it full time. 

Kip


----------



## loweman165

Lazy 8 said:


> I have five (5) gallon gas cans. When we have a decent amount of fuel perks accumulated at Giant Eagle, I'll go cash in on gas. After filling u my vehicle with maybe 15 to 17 gallons of gas, there's no way I'm goi g to leave gas at maybe 50 cents or a dollar off a gallon in the pump. They allow up to 30 gallons per transaction. If they catch you trying to fill up multiple vehicles, they will terminate the transaction. All my cans are currently full and stabilised with Stabil.
> It can help by transferring your prescriptions there. Also, we'll buy gift cards at like Lowes if we know we're going there to buy something. Every little bit helps.


They changed the fuel perk setup. Now you get as many gallons of gas you want and at the end they knock off a dollar amount for however many fuel points you've earned.


----------



## ICENUT

And their groceries are way more higher than just about anywhere else,their sales are same prices as always and there buy one get one is a farce. A roast on monday is 14.00 and when its but one get one its 29.00.There produce is much better than most buts thats about it!! You hve to pay for those fuel perks one way or the other.


----------



## Lil' Rob

loweman165 said:


> They changed the fuel perk setup. Now you get as many gallons of gas you want and at the end they knock off a dollar amount for however many fuel points you've earned.


The pumps at Giant Eagle / GetGo will stop pumping at 30 gallons. I had $1.20 off the other day...filled the truck and the last 2.5 gallons went into a gas can. Will also get gift cards to build points.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

MuskyFan said:


> Elon Musk stated we needed to increase domestic oil production. Why our “leaders” don’t see that is beyond me.


And that's kind of shocking considering the fact that he makes electric vehicles! 



One guy and a boat said:


> God I hope not, but over time it could happen. Though PUCO regulates pretty hard.
> 
> 
> Kip


Huh? Aren't there people going to prison for engineering a gigantic fraud and bribery scheme to bail out 2 First Energy nuke plants? And a former lobbyist for First Energy was the head of the PUCO!



ICENUT said:


> And their groceries are way more higher than just about anywhere else,their sales are same prices as always and there buy one get one is a farce. A roast on monday is 14.00 and when its but one get one its 29.00.There produce is much better than most buts thats about it!! You hve to pay for those fuel perks one way or the other.


True that! I went looking for Cholula hot sauces there and found them "on sale". The next time I was at Marc's I decided to take a stroll down the condiment aisle. Their everyday price for Cholula sauces was lower than Giant Eagle's "sale" price! And the selection was just as good!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Upland

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just got a fill up in columbus at 2.25 a gallon. at the corner of ............................


yeah Tom your full....... all right LMAO


----------



## Upland

ICENUT said:


> And their groceries are way more higher than just about anywhere else,their sales are same prices as always and there buy one get one is a farce. A roast on monday is 14.00 and when its but one get one its 29.00.There produce is much better than most buts thats about it!! You hve to pay for those fuel perks one way or the other.


amen


----------



## loweman165

$4.09 for regular at Marathon in Strongsville corner of Howe and rt82🤮


----------



## Smitty82

I’m hoping this will bring the cost of vehicles down. With the new chip manufacturers producing and the high cost of gas, maybe this ridiculous inflated market will pop sooner rather than later…


----------



## One guy and a boat

buckeyebowman said:


> Huh? Aren't there people going to prison for engineering a gigantic fraud and bribery scheme to bail out 2 First Energy nuke plants? And a former lobbyist for First Energy was the head of the PUCO!


Yes and sorry I didn't explain my point better. Was referencing the fact our electric bill doesn't drastically increase like gas prices have the last 6 weeks. Mine has been .13 kwh for several months in a row now. Before that it was .12 for another long period of time. 


Kip


----------



## ironman172

Bicycles will be in high demand..... I saw this 8 years ago when bike lanes were going in here.... taking away cars lanes


----------



## One guy and a boat

Prices soar to over $4 at Strongsville, Westlake gas pumps


CLEVELAND (WJW) — Gas prices in Northeast Ohio skyrocketed Saturday as the national average continues to rise. The Marathon station at the corner of SR 82 and Howe Road in Strongsville is sel…




fox8.com





Kip


----------



## Dovans

loweman165 said:


> $4.09 for regular at Marathon in Strongsville corner of Howe and rt82🤮


Great have to head up there tomorrow...


----------



## Redheads

One guy and a boat said:


> Yes and sorry I didn't explain my point better. Was referencing the fact our electric bill doesn't drastically increase like gas prices have the last 6 weeks. Mine has been .13 kwh for several months in a row now. Before that it was .12 for another long period of time.
> 
> 
> Kip


Did you have appropriate power at a location at your residence where you can charge or did you have to run power ?


----------



## FlyFishRich

$3.49 to $3.99 in the last four days here in Lakeland Florida.....Rich


----------



## jeff rod builder

Last night 3.99 in Milford Center OH


----------



## One guy and a boat

Redheads said:


> Did you have appropriate power at a location at your residence where you can charge or did you have to run power ?


I had a 220 line in the garage that wasn't being used. 

Kip


----------



## cincinnati

MuskyFan said:


> Elon Musk stated we needed to increase domestic oil production. Why our “leaders” don’t see that is beyond me.


Our “leaders” don’t like Musk because his outfit is kicking the collective asses of our “leaders’” preferred EV manufacturers.


----------



## fastwater

As this chart clearly shows...we've went from our wallets senselessly increasingly bleeding on a month to month basis even before Russia's invasion...to outright hemorraging just before the Russian invasion into Ukraine:

This series is available through the EIA open data API and can be downloaded to Excel or embedded as an interactive chart or map on your website.U.S. All Grades All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)​


YearJanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDec 19931.0781.1001.0971.0781.0621.0501.0921.0661.014 19940.9981.0091.0081.0271.0471.0781.1061.1551.1441.1141.1191.129 19951.1301.1201.1191.1571.2251.2391.2011.1701.1581.1341.1091.118 19961.1371.1361.1831.2751.3241.3001.2721.2511.2471.2491.2781.282 19971.2831.2761.2511.2441.2451.2421.2201.2681.2761.2421.2161.177 19981.1321.0961.0641.0771.1051.1031.0941.0651.0491.0591.0360.987 19990.9800.9621.0221.1711.1711.1541.1971.2601.2951.2851.2921.313 20001.3291.4151.5561.5061.5261.6661.5911.5061.5881.5711.5571.483 20011.4871.4901.4501.5911.7381.6581.4661.4611.5571.3571.2121.127 20021.1481.1551.2891.4391.4341.4241.4381.4381.4411.4861.4611.429 20031.5001.6551.7341.6331.5391.5331.5541.6611.7211.6061.5551.522 20041.6141.6901.7781.8392.0232.0131.9541.9201.9122.0422.0231.887 20051.8751.9532.1202.2852.2052.1982.3332.5292.9512.7652.3032.229 20062.3602.3262.4682.7872.9532.9303.0252.9992.6062.2932.2752.359 20072.2892.3232.6092.8913.1873.1023.0112.8342.8492.8533.1283.070 20083.0953.0783.2933.5073.8154.1054.1143.8333.7563.1122.2081.745 20091.8401.9752.0112.1022.3162.6812.5822.6702.6092.6052.7062.663 20102.7692.6992.8242.9002.8902.7852.7822.7832.7572.8532.9133.048 20113.1483.2643.6153.8523.9603.7353.7053.6963.6673.5063.4433.326 20123.4403.6403.9073.9583.7913.5963.4983.7803.9103.8123.5213.381 20133.3913.7363.7793.6383.6753.6893.6613.6453.6043.4203.3223.357 20143.3923.4343.6063.7353.7503.7663.6883.5653.4843.2552.9972.632 20152.2082.3012.5462.5552.8022.8852.8802.7262.4622.3872.2602.144 20162.0571.8722.0712.2162.3712.4672.3452.2842.3272.3592.2952.366 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594 20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457 20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645 20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284 20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406 20223.4133.611

Now that the Russian invasion has happened and Russia is theoritically setting the price of oil and we have made the decision to continue to buy oil off of Russia...the skies truly the limit.
Knowing that getting into our reserve to lower prices is completely asinine and will only be a very temporary,weak stopgap solution to a huge problem (that apparently isn't going away until more permanent changes are made) as proven in the chart above...(see lower price in month of Dec 2021...Biden released oil in late Nov 2021...gas price right back up Jan 2022).... Maybe it's past time for all U.S. citizens to demand that all forms of federal/state taxes are dropped on fuel purchases.

FWIW....AAA has today's National Average at 4.009/gal.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Idiot move to release from the strategic reserve when we do not need oil (no emergency)! Said oil was put in the reserve at $45/bbl which WE THE PEOPLE paid for already, and will be replenished with oil that WE THE PEOPLE pay for agin at north of $110/bbl. Who's making out on that one?


----------



## cement569

we all know who is making out on that deal, so ill hold my tongue because i like this thread and dont want it shut down. paid $3.79 this morning at giant eagle in barberton


----------



## One guy and a boat

I've always wondered when they release oil from the strategic reserve if this is something they normally do? Is it a matter of rotating stock so to speak? Do we just hear about it during times of crisis because it can be politicized? Do they have so much there that they can wait for prices to come down to replenish?

Kip


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## cement569

you had better double up on the koke if you plan on pulling a boat...lol


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Sure, the russian invasion raised oil prices. But someone is using that to fly cover for the rise since the oil drilling in the USA got turned off and the fact that freely printed money set the inflation spiral up. Realize that the dollar you had in your pocket in December of 2020 is only worth 83 cents now, so if gasoline (oil) were just stable your then-$2.25/gallon would now be $2.79. Add in the fact that you do mot pay for the gasoline that's in the pump, rather you pay for the replacement of that gasoline in future $$$s. Then throw on OPEC sticking it in Joe's eye to keep production down and price up (supply and demand) you're at $3.25. Only then add in market uncertainty - there's that future money again to get $3.79. Not sayin' that putin isn't putting it to the world market, but there is much more at work that the powers that be want you to conveniently blame on someone else. Elections do have consequences.


----------



## cement569

im afraid no matter what happens we will never see gas under $3.00 a gallon. it will continue to rise and then slowly stabalize and slowly drop down to around that mark so people will be somewhat happy. the rich get richer and the poor get poorer, and yes elections do have consequences


----------



## Moo Juice

cement569 said:


> im afraid no matter what happens we will never see gas under $3.00 a gallon. it will continue to rise and then slowly stabalize and slowly drop down to around that mark so people will be somewhat happy. the rich get richer and the poor get poorer, and yes elections do have consequences


I thought the same thing two administration's ago but it came back down along with everything else. We've seen these prices before. Gas and diesel still make the world go round and that isn't changing anytime soon. Things will go full circle. We may not like how it happens but the economy will reset. It will probably take a recession unfortunately but they can't completely bleed us out. You can't continue to make money if you kill all your mules.


----------



## KPI

How much do you think it it costing you weekly for gas prices the way they are now just curious if people broke it down to an actual number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I think this whole thing is a hoax. There is no Russian invasion, there isn't any crisis. It's simply smoke and mirrors and artificially inflated gas prices trying to drive people to go back to work so they can afford the higher priced gas. It's simply a plot trying to solve the labor shortage.
Rich people are backing this diabolical plot. Shame on them.


----------



## laguna21

KPI said:


> How much do you think it it costing you weekly for gas prices the way they are now just curious if people broke it down to an actual number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$42 per week and rising


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

crappiedude said:


> I think this whole thing is a hoax. There is no Russian invasion, there isn't any crisis. It's simply smoke and mirrors and artificially inflated gas prices trying to drive people to go back to work so they can afford the higher priced gas. It's simply a plot trying to solve the labor shortage.
> Rich people are backing this diabolical plot. Shame on them.



I don't think the invasion is a hoax, but i do believe their is an alternative narrative here..

Oh and don't think for a second these higher gas prices aren't designed wont help drive "his" clean energy initiatives.

Care to guess who has vested interest in battery production/charging stations etc. ?


----------



## Safety1st

The effects of too high gas prices. I'll believe there's a real pinch on when I go by the hamburger joint drive thru, no one is in line. Cause it's just wasting gas idling in line. Everyone parked is a sign gas is too high.

People changing driving habits means the cost of driving is too high.


----------



## Gotworms

Well if we all don’t go broke by 2024 there is no denying how to fix this. Just wait til we all are driving electric garbage then mr Putin is more powerful than now and hacks us and shuts the power grid down. Talk about goin backwards this is a fricken joke.


----------



## Southernsaug

KPI said:


> How much do you think it it costing you weekly for gas prices the way they are now just curious if people broke it down to an actual number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since my wife retired we live strictly on a fixed income. I made out a household budget and follow our expenses pretty closely. Our essential living expenses are up by just under $400.00 a month in the last 90 days. Gas prices dictate food and everything else. We need to lift restrictions on oil production and build more pipelines. Sure, alternative power source or green tech. may be a big part of the future, but what kind of a future is it if you wreck everything before it can be developed. We're years from it being mainline, trying to force it will only ruin many lives. I do believe greed is the primary player and many of our lawmakers are heavily invested in green tech and oil. Maybe they should be forced to leave all the investment markets when they take office. If they had to do that a large part of them would quit.


----------



## bobk

cement569 said:


> you had better double up on the koke if you plan on pulling a boat...lol


Where is he installing the hitch? Ouch!


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> Since my wife retired we live strictly on a fixed income. I made out a household budget and follow our expenses pretty closely. Our essential living expenses are up by just under $400.00 a month in the last 90 days. Gas prices dictate food and everything else. We need to lift restrictions on oil production and build more pipelines. Sure, alternative power source or green tech. may be a big part of the future, but what kind of a future is it if you wreck everything before it can be developed. We're years from it being mainline, trying to force it will only ruin many lives. I do believe greed is the primary player and many of our lawmakers are heavily invested in green tech and oil. Maybe they should be forced to leave all the investment markets when they take office. If they had to do that a large part of them would quit.


Can’t agree more on your last 2 sentences.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

An remind me why we are so dependant on Communist countrys for everything! Your lawmakers are so invested on everything from these countys, how do you stop that? Greed and $$$$$ are going to distroy us all if we dont wake up! The current admisistration does not have a clue....This is just the begining, gas prices skyrocketing will set in motion prices on everything. We buy 80% of our fertilizer from Russia, we buy our gas from Russia..really!


----------



## baitguy

Redheads said:


> What are the costs of license plates and stickers for these EV ?





One guy and a boat said:


> $200.00 yearly. State still has to get money for roads since they won't be getting gas tax. And EV's actually weigh more than a comparable gas car, so road wear and tear is slightly more.
> 
> Kip


the extra cost is to cover the road use ... BIL has Tesla and was crying like a whore who hasn't been paid about the surcharge, says it hinders the purpose of EV  he's a smart guy but doesn't get it that his vehicle uses the same roads and weighs more ... the extra couple hundred doesn't cover the gas taxes he's not paying which theoretically pays for road maintenance ... and yes, he's a rich uber supporter of current administration no matter what their policies are  tax the masses, and if they don't like it, tax em' some more ... let them eat cake, the floggings will continue until moral improves that's his policy


----------



## loweman165

Suddenly the hores and buggie isn't gonna seem so crazy anymore.


----------



## Gotworms

It’s no better try and buy fertilizer that comes from Ukraine to fertilize your hay fields. This is gonna catch up with everyone unless you are totally self sufficient. Have some amish buddies they are bitching about feeding there horses feed is goin crazy to.


----------



## ICENUT

elections ,ELECTIONS ,Elections have consequences sums it all up.


----------



## cement569

especialy when you vote with your emotions instead of your brains and common sense. not sure of the gas price this morning, drove by giant eagle and they had their digital sign covered with cardboard....maybe not to scare customers away?


----------



## One guy and a boat

baitguy said:


> the extra cost is to cover the road use ... BIL has Tesla and was crying like a whore who hasn't been paid about the surcharge, says it hinders the purpose of EV  he's a smart guy but doesn't get it that his vehicle uses the same roads and weighs more ... the extra couple hundred doesn't cover the gas taxes he's not paying which theoretically pays for road maintenance ... and yes, he's a rich uber supporter of current administration no matter what their policies are  tax the masses, and if they don't like it, tax em' some more ... let them eat cake, the floggings will continue until moral improves that's his policy


I have the same types in my family. There all like "oh you're helping the environment that's so good" I tell them yeah yeah that's wonderful, but it's purely a financial decision. Just safeguarding my family for five and six dollar a gallon gas because of poor decisions about 15 months ago.

Kip


----------



## EnonEye

ICENUT said:


> elections ,ELECTIONS ,Elections have consequences sums it all up.


exactly,
I thought we'd see $5/gallon by last summer, good goin', I was a year off, nice job you're doing for America, great, you too, local races soon and November's coming


----------



## loomis82

$4.25 here in Michigan that's pretty sweet! Good thing my wife works from home and I'm going to tell her I'm about to be a stay at home dad!


----------



## TODD64

4.10 around portage lakes

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection

At this rate, we might need to start buying sailboats to troll with on Lake Erie this year!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Coming up on local main stream news they are going to tell us why gas/diesel is through the roof and climbing even higher. 
Can't wait to hear this...
Lay ya $ they don't mention one thing about why it was already through the roof prior to the Ukranian invasion.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Coming up on local main stream news they are going to tell us why gas/diesel is through the roof and climbing even higher.
> Can't wait to hear this...
> Lay ya $ they don't mention one thing about why it was already through the roof prior to the Ukranian invasion.


Turn that stuff off. You’re going to blow a blood vessel.


----------



## Sonder

so if everyting remained the same look at Russia why is this an issue?

lol






Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)







www.eia.gov


----------



## Lil' Rob

fastwater said:


> Coming up on local main stream news they are going to tell us why gas/diesel is through the roof and climbing even higher.
> Can't wait to hear this...
> Lay ya $ they don't mention one thing about why it was already through the roof prior to the Ukranian invasion.


They gonna replay it on the Comedy Channel

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Turn that stuff off. You’re going to blow a blood vessel.


Or a O ring.
Today gas in Columbus is 3.79 to 4.09. I figure it'll all be 4.09 by tomorrow.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Turn that stuff off. You’re going to blow a blood vessel.


Needed my afternoon chuckle....and got it.
Really hard to imagine some people still take this crap at face value.
Oh...by the way...on the big news flash...along with all other commodities going sky high...expect wheat products to go through the roof as well. And yes...it's cause we get a bunch of it from....wait for it...Russia.


----------



## cement569

whatever they say you can bet they will sugar coat it and dance around the truth. its just pressure to get more people to buy electric cars, ill never own one until they figure out how to make electric jets and planes....after all they fly closer to the ozone layer than cars and trucks


----------



## laguna21

Went to meijer in Kent for a few things after work, was surprised to see 3.79 and was going to filler up on the way out. 15 minutes later I pulled in for gas and they raised to 4.09


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Luckily I filled all 3 vehicles and four 5/gal gas cans yesterday at $3.79. Was 3.99 when I drove past today. Probably be $4.09 or higher tomorrow.


----------



## Lazy 8

How will someone who doesn't have a garage or a driveway, charge their car that's parked along the street. In front of their house if they're lucky. If not, down a block.


----------



## JiggingJacks




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## night vision

If everyone just doesn't drive for two weeks, we can flatten the curve!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Guys....we've been through this before. Just have to suffer a bit and stop the demand. Change things in 24. It's a pain in the arse. But we'll beat it again. Where do these fools think electric comes from. The kids that mine the product for the batteries make 7 bucks a week. Slave labor that some people here in the states seem to be supporting


----------



## fastwater

night vision said:


> If everyone just doesn't drive for two weeks, we can flatten the curve!


Hey..I'm game!
Heck...why not make it a full month just for extra credit?
I doubt very many employers will be for it...but I am.
Question...does that include truckers too?
If so...Best let all them fine folks in NYC know way ahead of time. Last I checked with no railway system or other means of restocking, without trucks rolling in with all their commodities the shelves there will be empty within 72hrs.


----------



## Redheads

Wait until fuel sure charges are added to everything again.......Those charges are never taken back off once fuel gets back below the level it was added on.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Saugeye Tom said:


> Guys....we've been through this before. Just have to suffer a bit and stop the demand. Change things in 24. It's a pain in the arse. But we'll beat it again. Where do these fools think electric comes from. The kids that mine the product for the batteries make 7 bucks a week. Slave labor that some people here in the states seem to be supporting


Gee Tom, are you so outraged that you don't use a cell phone? That battery is made from that same material, mined by that slave labor.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 484432


Lol you ain't been to taco bell in a while I see🤣😂..


----------



## loomis82

For sure about taco bell! Your spending at least $5 now to get some good ol' bubble guts!! $5 in the late 90s early 2000's a the bell you were feasting!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Gee Tom, are you so outraged that you don't use a cell phone? That battery is made from that same material, mined by that slave labor.


Gee s&s....takes alot more of them kids to make a car battery than a cell phone battery. Most of our cell batteries are made here or Japan. T.


----------



## Troy Dave

The oil companies have been price fixing for years. Some times there is a real supply and demand issue and I suppose now there is. But why else would the price increase 30 cents every Wednesday morning, drop 4 cents by the evening, drop the remaining 26 cents by Monday and jump again the next Wednesday week after week. There is no way that is supply and demand. I laugh every time someone gets on TV to explain the reason for a price increase. They have been pulling this crap for years because they can and no one is going to stop them and our government plays along. The democrats complain about price gouging and the republicans complain about needing more wells and pipelines. And neither party is going to do anything because they are in the oil companies pockets. The oil companies don't want the expense of more wells or pipelines because they would also need more expensive refineries. 
Our fine representatives of both parties in congress want to appear to be concerned to earn our votes but their main roll is to appease all the corporations that bankroll them. They may not have started their careers out that way but after one or two terms on office that's there 80 per cent of them end up.
Thats why we have ethanol. It takes more energy to produce a gallon of ethanol than the same amount of gasoline and ethanol has fewer btu's so you get lower mileage. It does not make any sense economically or environmentally and was basically a subsidy for ADM and all the big corporate farmers so they could make more money producing corn. Which is just about most energy consuming crop we grow.
Someone mentioned elections matter. Maybe they did to some degree before the Citizens United decision. But after the money floodgates were opened wide, that went out the door. Corporate America owns the federal and state governments now.
Sorry for the rant, I make it a rule to only talk fishing but this has been bugging me for several years.


----------



## Sonder

so may fave part of this price issue is for example look at places like Giant Eagle they have thier little discount card that gives you like .30 cents off a gallon with the card. The point I am making its all bullfeathers!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gee s&s....takes alot more of them kids to make a car battery than a cell phone battery. Most of our cell batteries are made here or Japan. T.


I enjoy reading and learning Tom, facts are our friends, please share where your information came from. Keep in mind where the materials used to manufacture those batteries come from.

Here is what I could find:









Why China Is Dominating Lithium-Ion Battery Production


As the world increasingly electrifies its transportation systems, China is poised to dominate manufacture of the batteries that will drive this electrification.




www.forbes.com





Now, the above is from a right leaning company, so you shouldn't be able to label it as fake news.









Where do batteries come from? And where do they go?


Lithium-ion batteries power most consumer electronics. Can production keep up with the increasing demand? And what are sustainable options?



www.soundguys.com





COBALT is needed for lithium battery production, 68% comes from the Congo, where the inhumane conditions and slave labor are taking place.

I find it amusing when folks like you say "it takes a lot more of them kids to make a car battery", you can't change the narrative and have it both ways, it's the same root issue. 

Doesn't apply only to cell phone batteries, all the power tools and equipment now using lithium ion batteries, EGO mowers, laptop computers etc, ear buds, all using lithium batteries.


----------



## loomis82

AWESOME


----------



## DavidRK

Wag the dog.


----------



## bobk

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Luckily I filled all 3 vehicles and four 5/gal gas cans yesterday at $3.79. Was 3.99 when I drove past today. Probably be $4.09 or higher tomorrow.


The sad part is you feel lucky to have filled up for 3.79! Trying to brainwash us to be blessed with 6.00 gas by summer.


----------



## Mattiba

Look at diesel prices. At this price I’m going to have to spend $10,000 more on fuel this year to run my business. Even if the price of my products go up it’s going to make it very tough. I’m pretty sure that come tax time next year I will not have to pay any income tax.


----------



## 1MoreKast

I have to pay for the expensive gas so I can go to work to afford the expensive gas I need to go to work....what a vicious cycle.


----------



## RGonzales714

It seems to me the push to EV's is not well thought out. With costs of EV's being what they are, there is a large portion of the population that cannot afford to go "green". Also, the annual cost to own and drive electric v gas is never really discussed... Not to mention "soft" costs, time, route planning, etc...

Interesting read...:Study compares electric vehicle charge costs vs. gas — and results were surprising


----------



## loomis82

Going to quit my job and be offering taxi rides to peoples work!


----------



## loves2fishinohio

Yeah this is just the start. I'm going to be riding my motorcycle to/from a LOT when the weather improves, that's for sure. It has me rethinking my annual road trip to Florida for vacation. The rentals prices down there have already jumped up so high to begin with (same condo I booked last year is close to a grand higher for the week this year). It might wind up being a camping vacation here near home. Dunno.


----------



## DavidRK

loomis82 said:


> Going to quit my job and be offering taxi rides to peoples work!
> View attachment 484490


All kidding aside I always kind of thought an interesting business could be using your truck to being peoples boats and campers to the lake/campground. Not cross country or on major trips but to a local lake or campground. I never owned a boat/camper because I didn't want to get into the added expense of owning another vehicle to tow it a few times a year.


----------



## bobk

Oil banned from Russia. Hold on.


----------



## cement569

hold on for what? you really dont think they would tell us the truth, do you? they have a habit of telling people anything they want to hear while doing the opposite. all the while gas prices will continue to rise. whats going on with the gas prices has nothing to do with russia or the ukraine like they tell us....pressure to buy ev,s


----------



## jeff rod builder

Just remember the main thing is that the big guy continues to get his 10% cut


----------



## bobk

cement569 said:


> hold on for what? you really dont think they would tell us the truth, do you? they have a habit of telling people anything they want to hear while doing the opposite. all the while gas prices will continue to rise. whats going on with the gas prices has nothing to do with russia or the ukraine like they tell us....pressure to buy ev,s


Hold on for more increases. I certainly never said I believe what is being told to the country.


----------



## Shad Rap

cement569 said:


> hold on for what? you really dont think they would tell us the truth, do you? they have a habit of telling people anything they want to hear while doing the opposite. all the while gas prices will continue to rise. whats going on with the gas prices has nothing to do with russia or the ukraine like they tell us....pressure to buy ev,s


Hold on cuz gas prices are gonna go up even more now, but I support the decision...it shoulda been the first thing done.


----------



## cement569

bobk said:


> Hold on for more increases. I certainly never said I believe what is being told to the country.


i never meant it that way, that was what i was thinking, sorry if you took it wrong....my bad


----------



## snag

In 2008 gas was over $4 a gallon. So this time it will be higher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

look for $6.00 by 4th of July, will be a big celebration!


----------



## ICENUT

Maybe even way more than that!! Just think about what the food costs will be because of this along with everything else that is shipped using fuel!!! Gas could be the least of our problem!! Wheat shortage now b/c ukraine supplies most of world's wheat what next!!


----------



## meisjedog

Ol' Whiskers said:


> look for $6.00 by 4th of July, will be a big celebration!


I feel like $10 is possible by July 4th.

Never would have bragged about my wife's Chevy Volt previously. It's a manual 6 speed, need all 6 to get to 60mph lol! 32mpg though!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Already planning on spending lots of time at home in the local creeks an all the ball fields with my kids this summer. And our bikes are gonna get a serious workout


----------



## loweman165

Ol' Whiskers said:


> look for $6.00 by 4th of July, will be a big celebration!


Well atleast fireworks will be legal...can't afford them now but legal.


----------



## BeerBatter

I think oil will come down.
In time
Why we buying oil from russia
Probably because they could produce cheaper than we can
Called greed and profit

buy cheap sell high

no matter what the cost or security

China?
But now 130 a barrel

profit can be made in our own oilfields now at that number
And less
I like the idea of America First


----------



## fastwater

ICENUT said:


> Maybe even way more than that!! Just think about what the food costs will be because of this along with everything else that is shipped using fuel!!! Gas could be the least of our problem!! Wheat shortage now b/c ukraine supplies most of world's wheat what next!!


I believe Russia is the largest wheat exporter with the US being 2nd place.
But that surely won't stop the excuses of prices of wheat and everything else going up.

But the biggest thing that we should not let the Russian invasion of Ukraine overshadow is the fact that a steadily higher monthly inflation rate was already happening by a steadily monthly increase in fuel prices for a year prior to the Russian/Ukranian issue even starting.
Fuel prices Jan 21=$2.42/gal
Fuel prices Jan 22=$3.41/gal


----------



## laguna21

fastwater said:


> I believe Russia is the largest wheat exporter with the US being 2nd place.
> But that surely won't stop the excuses of prices of wheat and everything else going up.
> 
> But the biggest thing that we should not let the Russian invasion of Ukraine overshadow is the fact that a steadily higher monthly inflation rate was already happening by a steadily monthly increase in fuel prices for a year prior to the Russian/Ukranian issue even starting.
> Fuel prices Jan 21=$2.42/gal
> Fuel prices Jan 22=$3.41/gal


Can't imagine what a loaf of bread is going to cost.


----------



## laguna21

Hearing we've cut off oil from Russia, earlier they were trying to make a deal with Venezuela but haven't heard any other details. Gonna keep going up I'm thinking.


----------



## cement569

thank god its not hurricane season, that was always their excuse to gouge us at the pumps. now they have this russia/ukraine conflick going on, so yes it will most likely keep going up. they cant let a good crissis go to waste


----------



## loomis82

I'm going to be that guy riding a scooter to work! Just started looking top speed 80mph and 100mpg! I live like 10 miles from work and highest speed limit is 45mph. We are looking at them now before prices on them sky rocket bc of demand! The truck will stay parked and used for towing the boat and camper only!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Or if it is raining cats and dogs.


----------



## RJH68

On a positive note, I’m hoping the ramps won’t be so busy this year😁


----------



## Lil' Rob

RJH68 said:


> On a positive note, I’m hoping the ramps won’t be so busy this year😁


That would be nice!


----------



## cement569

i know it wont pull a boat, but my little 4 cyl. car gets 23.2 mpg. around town and 30.4 highway. so i dont see high gas prices keeping me down too much.


----------



## Lazy 8

meisjedog said:


> I feel like $10 is possible by July 4th.
> 
> Never would have bragged about my wife's Chevy Volt previously. It's a manual 6 speed, need all 6 to get to 60mph lol! 32mpg though!


My wife has an 08 Corolla that we bought new back then. It only has 60,000 miles and gets 40 mpg.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Lazy 8

cement569 said:


> thank god its not hurricane season, that was always their excuse to gouge us at the pumps. now they have this russia/ukraine conflick going on, so yes it will most likely keep going up. they cant let a good crissis go to waste


Do they still switch from winter blend to summer blend? That was a money maker for them.


----------



## laguna21

Wife's Honda gets about 32 mpg, kinda small and not real comfortable for me but I'm darn glad we have it.


----------



## Ben Fishing

Gas prices in Moscow today were $2.10/gal.


----------



## mach1cj

Lazy 8 said:


> winter blend to summer blend?


Same gas...just different letters= $$$$$$$


----------



## 68bucks

Well maybe the prices on 3/4 ton trucks will come down.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I enjoy reading and learning Tom, facts are our friends, please share where your information came from. Keep in mind where the materials used to manufacture those batteries come from.
> 
> Here is what I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why China Is Dominating Lithium-Ion Battery Production
> 
> 
> As the world increasingly electrifies its transportation systems, China is poised to dominate manufacture of the batteries that will drive this electrification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the above is from a right leaning company, so you shouldn't be able to label it as fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do batteries come from? And where do they go?
> 
> 
> Lithium-ion batteries power most consumer electronics. Can production keep up with the increasing demand? And what are sustainable options?
> 
> 
> 
> www.soundguys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COBALT is needed for lithium battery production, 68% comes from the Congo, where the inhumane conditions and slave labor are taking place.
> 
> I find it amusing when folks like you say "it takes a lot more of them kids to make a car battery", you can't change the narrative and have it both ways, it's the same root issue.
> 
> Doesn't apply only to cell phone batteries, all the power tools and equipment now using lithium ion batteries, EGO mowers, laptop computers etc, ear buds, all using lithium batteries.


Why are we not mining here????? Please tell?


----------



## cement569

until politicans can figure out how they can get their cut without getting caught drilling will not happen. they love buying from other countries because that money is never seen or caught by our irs because it is sent to their off shore accounts....how do you think most polititcans are millionares? surely by not working hard for americans


----------



## loomis82

Gonna see sail boats rigged for trolling!


----------



## Bluewalleye

fastwater said:


> I believe Russia is the largest wheat exporter with the US being 2nd place.
> But that surely won't stop the excuses of prices of wheat and everything else going up.
> 
> But the biggest thing that we should not let the Russian invasion of Ukraine overshadow is the fact that a steadily higher monthly inflation rate was already happening by a steadily monthly increase in fuel prices for a year prior to the Russian/Ukranian issue even starting.
> Fuel prices Jan 21=$2.42/gal
> Fuel prices Jan 22=$3.41/gal


I retired in February of 2020 and gas was $1.56 a gallon. I was making the 2 hour trip 5 times a week over to turtle creek for the jig bite in April that year. It was so cheap to just make the trip with gas so low. With the virus stuff just starting around then, the ramps weren't busy at all either. Not sure if we will ever see that again.


----------



## cincinnati

Saugeye Tom said:


> Why are we not mining here????? Please tell?


I'll take "China is not burdened by the EPA" for $1000, Alex.


----------



## loves2fishinohio

Again, thanks Mods, you are showing restraint. I think in these times, it's okay to let some personal views to rain free, especially on an outdoor forum.Well done.

To the rest of ya'll, let's keep these threads open and keep it civil, sound good?


----------



## Fish4Dale

Stopped buying Russian oil months too late. The signs of the invasion have been ignored. 
With, Not a hint plans for us to use our own oil resources.
But we are begging to buy expensive oil from
other evil or terrorist regimes ?
Americans are basically being sanctioned by our own government!


----------



## loweman165

68bucks said:


> Well maybe the prices on 3/4 ton trucks will come down.


You know that's NEVER gonna happen. They'll level out and hold til the cost of living catches up maybe.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## CrappieFisher

RollingRock said:


> The price of gas in my area of Latrobe PA, about 30 miles east of Pittsburgh has reached $4.14 a gallon today. Last week it was $3.59. .That is going to cut down the trips to Erie and Pmy for a while What is the price in Ohio.


Over $4.00 a gallon now in Solon, Ohio.


----------



## snag

loweman165 said:


> You know that's NEVER gonna happen. They'll level out and hold til the cost of living catches up maybe.


I’m not sure on that, years ago when gas went up no one was buying the SUV s or trucks, the gas guzzlers. And the dealers were pushing them to sell. But with the price of them now is sky high I don’t know if they’ll do that again. Saw that new electric F150 lightning on tv from the car show, the loaded one, yikes, $120k comon who can afford that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingRock

Gas in my area now, Latrobe PA area hit $4.39


----------



## Timjim

i heat my home with oil. hate to see what it's going to cost next fill up (over 200 gallons). hope it gets warm soon.


----------



## BigBourb

RollingRock said:


> Gas in my area now, Latrobe PA area hit $4.39


Rolling rock wasn't Arnold Palmer from Latrobe


----------



## DavidRK

Price of nickel jumped 70%. Nickel is used in EV batteries.


----------



## Shad Rap

laguna21 said:


> Can't imagine what a loaf of bread is going to cost.


A lot of dough....


----------



## Moo Juice

Had a heads up call this morning that fertilizer was jumping again. Ended up pulling the trigger on a semi load of 28 percent nitrogen. Paid just shy of 6 grand last year. This loads almost 15.


----------



## s.a.m

laguna21 said:


> Can't imagine what a loaf of bread is going to cost.


Shouldn't eat it anyway!


----------



## Shad Rap

s.a.m said:


> Shouldn't eat it anyway!


This is true.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Saugeye Tom said:


> Why are we not mining here????? Please tell?


I'll take that as your admission that your statement was incorrect.

There is some mining that takes place in the US. As you can see from the data below, Congo has the vast majority. I'm sure it all comes down to corporate greed, where the most $$ can be made as cheaply as possible. In line with why hardly anything is made in this country anymore. Sad.

I tried to cut and past but it wouldn't work. You'll need to open the article.



https://pubs.usgs.gov/periodicals/mcs2020/mcs2020-cobalt.pdf


----------



## chadwimc




----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Had a heads up call this morning that fertilizer was jumping again. Ended up pulling the trigger on a semi load of 28 percent nitrogen. Paid just shy of 6 grand last year. This loads almost 15.


That’s horrible. Next is the added cost to run the equipment. The poop show just keeps getting better.


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> That’s horrible. Next is the added cost to run the equipment. The poop show just keeps getting better.


What's better is, they won't ship it till they get my check. Plus, they won't bill the trucking till after it's delivered because they're worried fuel will keep climbing till they get it here.


----------



## laguna21

The good news is that OPEC wants to up production of crude to keep prices from going out of control! LMAO


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> What's better is, they won't ship it till they get my check. Plus, they won't bill the trucking till after it's delivered because they're worried fuel will keep climbing till they get it here.


Feel bad for you guys. Going to be a hell of a battle this year for all of us in different ways.


----------



## RollingRock

BigBourb said:


> Rolling rock wasn't Arnold Palmer from Latrobe


Yes he was, so was Mr. Rodgers and Rolling Rock beer


----------



## cueman

The good old days! Lol. This was on April 4th 2020


----------



## Safety1st

RGonzales714 said:


> It seems to me the push to EV's is not well thought out. With costs of EV's being what they are, there is a large portion of the population that cannot afford to go "green". Also, the annual cost...


It doesn't really matter if cost of the average EV dropped 35% , we do not have the charging infrastructure in place. I read early last year (Forbes?) that as of now, the average electrical grid setup can support routine EV charging of, R U ready, 3 cars on each street. It may be a slightly larger #, and the street may be per block or certain stretch such as 3 blocks. I do not remember and , like the cost drop (35%) I metioned, it doens't matter. It's still not enough!
Unless someone has heard around the buckeye state, new power generation starting up. Seen those little blue & red flags, surveys have started for the new transmission & delivery lines. For the #s the gov't wants ppl to adopt, it would take perhaps 10 years plans, permits, supplies. Purchase property right of ways. Dig,pour concrete etc. to get it all ready. All the meanwhile the costs go up (hint: inflation is here to stay for many moons). Sorry for the bad news, just IMHO!


Fish4Dale said:


> With, Not a hint plans for us to use our own oil resources.
> But we are begging to buy expensive oil from
> other evil or terrorist regimes ?


Evil who? It is human nature to do what is in ones best interests, and, this is also filtered thru a ever-changing political lens. Not to go politic here, but generally ppl buy off of those who are considered....friends.


snag said:


> high I don’t know if they’ll do that again. Saw that new electric F150 lightning on tv from the car show, the loaded one, yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , $120k comon who can afford that.


Well the good ol' days of the vehicle lease or purchase being 2, 4, 6 years are possibly being stretched out to 10, 12?


----------



## Yeada

_I checked Kelley Blue Book today for my car's value and it asked if the tank was full or empty_


----------



## Yeada

UPDATE


----------



## mrb1




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## CFIden

I found gas today for $3.99 and was excited..... never woulda thunk.


----------



## cueman




----------



## Saugeyefisher

cueman said:


> View attachment 484737


Winner winner🤣😂


----------



## Rocknut

I’m in California right now and the average price for regular I’ve seen is around $5.69. The highest I seen was $7.50 down in Big Sur. Diesel is over $6. Tesla‘s are everywhere along with many other newer E-cars I have not seen in Ohio. Plus all the Maseratis and Ferraris‘s. Truck of choice is Toyota.


----------



## loweman165

Rocknut said:


> I’m in California right now and the average price for regular I’ve seen is around $5.69. The highest I seen was $7.50 down in Big Sur. Diesel is over $6. Tesla‘s are everywhere along with many other newer E-cars I have not seen in Ohio. Plus all the Maseratis and Ferraris‘s. Truck of choice is Toyota.


I'd be getting out of California.


----------



## KaGee

If you can stomach the price of gas, plenty of 4WD trucks on the market at fair prices.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Rocknut said:


> I’m in California right now and the average price for regular I’ve seen is around $5.69. The highest I seen was $7.50 down in Big Sur. Diesel is over $6. Tesla‘s are everywhere along with many other newer E-cars I have not seen in Ohio. Plus all the Maseratis and Ferraris‘s. Truck of choice is Toyota.


Was in LA a month ago...paid $5.59 on 2/15 before I flew home.


----------



## cement569

i think the high gas prices and high everything else is here to stay, funny how all of this and the threat of war transpired in just one year and two months


----------



## Safety1st

Yes VERY suspicious ^^ totally unrelated, random chain of events. Uh huh. Right.


----------



## crappiedude

I've been following this thread since it started. I wonder if the price of gas has actually stopped anyone from going out fishing. I remember the last time gas went up (2008 I think) I know I did make a few changes in my life, but I never actually altered my fishing. We did stuff like ate out less, bought more store brands, did without a few nicer perks to reduce our monthly expenses. We altered other parts our life so we could still do our recreational parts of our life.
Gas is not a huge part of our monthly expenses.

Has anyone gone out and got a part time job because of high gas prices or inflation just to make ends meet?



KaGee said:


> If you can stomach the price of gas, plenty of 4WD trucks on the market at fair prices.


Not around here there isn't. No great deals on anything at the dealerships from what I've seen.

I have a 2018 F-150 with a 2.7L 10 speed. I average 21/22 mpg unless I'm towing. I can't see how you could justify the cost of a 2nd vehicle just to save a few dollars on gas.


----------



## cement569

the price of gas will never stop me from fishing or living my life to the fullest, i make cuts here and there to keep things somewhat normal. but i do see somewhat lower boat traffic coming as the weather warms.


----------



## Rocknut

loweman165 said:


> I'd be getting out of California.


I'll be back in Ohio soon. 
Driving my gas guzzling truck.


----------



## RollingRock

I am not going to cut back on fishing Pmy or Lake Erie ,but will cut back on the extra things we do while at camp. The, it is too late to make dinner, lets go out and eat will get get cut back. The local economy will pay for the increase in gas.


----------



## PBsQuest

The price of oil is under $100/barrel and yet we are still paying over $4.09. Last time oil was this price we were paying $3.62. Still not ideal but the oil companies continue to stick it to the consumers. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzy

If people will pay it they will charge it. Some see it as business as usual others as greed. Either way we get screwed


----------



## cement569

politicans have to line their bank accounts somehow, how do you think elected public servants become wealthy? and we all have to ante up and chip in for the billion in aid we are sending to the ukraine....unbelievable


----------



## fasteddy

Welcome to 2022 and the future.
Bend over and grab your ankles.
I'm glad I'm 61 and running out of time.


----------



## KPI

Not sure what the price of diesel has to do with this war but Filled up today Chevy Silverado 3500 diesel $137.50 that is second time this week and still have two more days of work this week and Saturday by my math I drive 35,000-40,000 miles a year and the truck gets 13-15 miles per gallon pulling a 20 foot enclosed work trailer to haul materials and tools do the math 37,000 miles divided by 14 equals 2,650 gallons of diesel at $4.89 per gallon so I will be paying $13,000 for fuel to just go to work so it really sucks but have to work to pay bills so we just drive and pay the price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Gas over $4/gal…oil at $100/barrel…portfolios down over 10%…inflation is at 10%…food prices are up…shelves are low stock or empty…Feds raised interest rates…I thought the sanctions were against Russia…


----------



## mrb1

Thief used remote device to steal 400 gallons of gas, station owner says


----------



## Moo Juice

Just got a fuel delivery. 1071 gallons of off road diesel. $4.09/gal.😵


----------



## snag

The gas around portage county has dropped lately, got some today at sheets for $3:92 , any drop helps I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165

fasteddy said:


> Welcome to 2022 and the future.
> Bend over and grab your ankles.
> I'm glad I'm 61 and running out of time.


Pray you don't get reincarnated.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Buzzy

Out of all these posts no one has said how this wouldn’t be as bad if there was better public transportation involved. When I travel to places with good train systems I never worry about gas. Just a thought. I travel a ton for work. It’s more expensive to get around at home than while I’m working some places and that was BEFORE these dang gas prices.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Cincinnati Streetcar System Undergoing Structural Changes


The Connector is averaging 46,000 riders per month in 2019.




spectrumnews1.com




"It cost *roughly $150 million* to build the streetcar system initially, and the federal grants used to pay for it require it run every day for 25 years. So, Landsman doesn't expect the city to walk away any time soon.Nov 22, 2019... the ride hasn’t been as smooth as expected. Low ridership, a lack of sponsors, and poor reliability have been critical issues with the streetcar, prompting a significant push for change from the city."


----------



## Buzzy

That’s not a train. Apples to oranges. The streetcar sucks, totally agree


----------



## Safety1st

Sure, hook the boat up to a train, off to Ceasars I go. Right.

Oh, I'm sure they allow my hunting rifle, stands, tent etc. for my out west hunt.

I guess it's solar then, stop god knows where 3 times to re-sun. Just add 2 hours charger time...if no one else is doing the same thing, and if the power grid can handle it.

And it can't.

OK off the soapbox, I get it. But the alternatives to the correct answer pale in comparison to, the correct answer.


----------



## Buzzy

Safety1st said:


> Sure, hook the boat up to a train, off to Ceasars I go. Right.
> 
> Oh, I'm sure they allow my hunting rifle, stands, tent etc. for my out west hunt.
> 
> I guess it's solar then, stop god knows where 3 times to re-sun. Just add 2 hours charger time...if no one else is doing the same thing, and if the power grid can handle it.
> 
> And it can't.
> 
> OK off the soapbox, I get it. But the alternatives to the correct answer pale in comparison to, the correct answer.


Cool I realize you boys never utilized trains in your travels so you had to talk about very specific things you do that require a car. Great retort.


----------



## Moo Juice

Took a train from Albany to NYC and back. Miserable experience. Don't ever need to repeat it.


----------



## DavidRK

Trains are a huge waste of money.


----------



## Lazy 8

Coming this summer to a gas station near you...


----------



## loweman165

DavidRK said:


> Trains are a huge waste of money.


What?
Riding them or in general?


----------



## One guy and a boat

I was on a few in then West Germany back in the 80's. Wasn't bad. Efficient way to move a mass amount of people. I really liked how they used buses. Same buses for school kids & public. Very efficient unlike here. I know I see RTA in Cleveland running around with only a handful of people most of time. Most German families had one car then and used public transportation as a supplement.

Kip


----------



## Buzzy

Moo Juice said:


> Took a train from Albany to NYC and back. Miserable experience. Don't ever need to repeat it.


That’s like saying “I tried riding a bike and fell over so you wont ever do it again”


----------



## Buzzy

DavidRK said:


> Trains are a huge waste of money.


How much do we spend in road construction every year? You pay for all those roads but probably use at max 5% of them in the state.

now rather than spending x amount of dollars on gas + the taxes to fix the roads + car insurance on your car, you could pay those taxes + $3 when you use the train. What seems cheaper?

The only ones who don’t want them don’t use them and don’t understand we’re spending just as much on widening roads, which only create more traffic.

but “mah boat”


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Costo Gas 
3.74 yesterday.


----------



## Moo Juice

Buzzy said:


> That’s like saying “I tried riding a bike and fell over so you wont ever do it again”


It's nothing like that at all. It's more like herding cattle into a possum belly and expecting to find a comfortable spot in a corner to yourself. Rude people pushing to take the best seats with no regard to a young family with kids. Couldn't get consecutive seats to sit as a family. If you like trains, by all means, use them. I'll drive. I work and pay taxes for fuel and roads, so I'll drive whatever vehicle I choose and appreciate the fact that all the people on that train aren't on the road with me. You do what's best for you, I'll do what's best for me.


----------



## MagicMarker

Well said


----------



## cement569

i love the feedom of the road, not the freedom of a sardine can. just buy a car that gets good fuel mileage and your set....no trains or buses for this hombre


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

still need a car at the end of the train to get to the final objective?


----------



## Moo Juice

Ol' Whiskers said:


> still need a car at the end of the train to get to the final objective?


Just take the bus or maybe one of them rickshaw's.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

You'll see the price of hay and oats go up! I heard Bloomberg mag editors suggest we put down the meat and eat lentils. If the law of supply and demand is constant, meat should go down in price and lentils should go up in price. This had nothing to do with cost, only price. Sure, costs are going up relative to 'supply chain issues' but price is all in what the public is willing to pay. I rode in a Ram p/u last week that was priced at $73,000! Rode like $h!t. I rode to a steel mill a while back on the TGV from Paris to Creusot (both in france, nice place but filled with frenchmen), went 180 miles per hour but could not make out the scenery and still needed a car at the other end.


----------



## Buzzy

Moo Juice said:


> It's nothing like that at all. It's more like herding cattle into a possum belly and expecting to find a comfortable spot in a corner to yourself. Rude people pushing to take the best seats with no regard to a young family with kids. Couldn't get consecutive seats to sit as a family. If you like trains, by all means, use them. I'll drive. I work and pay taxes for fuel and roads, so I'll drive whatever vehicle I choose and appreciate the fact that all the people on that train aren't on the road with me. You do what's best for you, I'll do what's best for me.


You made a very good argument for more trains. Less people on the road and more space available for families. Nice.

And your very last sentence you aren’t doing what’s best for you, because if you don’t want people on the roads you’d be more pro public transportation.

it’s like trying greens beans when you’re a kid or falling off a bike. That’s fine


----------



## Moo Juice

Buzzy said:


> You made a very good argument for more trains. Less people on the road and more space available for families. Nice.
> 
> And your very last sentence you aren’t doing what’s best for you, because if you don’t want people on the roads you’d be more pro public transportation.
> 
> it’s like trying greens beans when you’re a kid or falling off a bike. That’s fine


My friend, I made no such argument. Not do I wish to argue at all but you must realize that trains are a one trick pony. They can only go where their infrastructure allows them and only carry specific cargo or people to specific locations. I rode from Albany to NYC. When New York shut down for covid, how efficient was that train? It was a multi million dollar dead horse with no other purpose. Why do you think the train companies are subsidized with tax payer money? Because they can't make money on their own. If an area was unprofitable to make a stop, it would be cut out. Since us tax payers are subsidizing them, well they stop anyway. Profitable or not. Look, I don't have anything against trains, they play a role in our infrastructure for sure. Same as planes and electric cars. Solar, wind, hydroelectric, nuclear and fossil fuels. They just aren't for me and I hope you can appreciate that. I wreaked my bike for sure but never the same way twice. I just try to never repeat my bad experiences. You know, the whole insanity thing.


----------



## Buzzy

Moo Juice said:


> My friend, I made no such argument. Not do I wish to argue at all but you must realize that trains are a one trick pony. They can only go where their infrastructure allows them and only carry specific cargo or people to specific locations. I rode from Albany to NYC. When New York shut down for covid, how efficient was that train? It was a multi million dollar dead horse with no other purpose. Why do you think the train companies are subsidized with tax payer money? Because they can't make money on their own. If an area was unprofitable to make a stop, it would be cut out. Since us tax payers are subsidizing them, well they stop anyway. Profitable or not. Look, I don't have anything against trains, they play a role in our infrastructure for sure. Same as planes and electric cars. Solar, wind, hydroelectric, nuclear and fossil fuels. They just aren't for me and I hope you can appreciate that. I wreaked my bike for sure but never the same way twice. I just try to never repeat my bad experiences. You know, the whole insanity thing.


By far the most efficient way to move large quantities of resources/people/goods across land are trains. But that is only realized when they are in use.
And to your point about being subsidized everything that is for the public is subsidized because it can’t make money but is deemed necessary. Why don’t you have the same negative outlook on roads? Talk about a 1 trick pony. Cars for that matter, no roads you better have a quad or a dirt bike.
Im saying everything is a waste of money, so why don’t we waste it on making life easier, not lining pockets.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I rode the DC Metro (WMATA) a lot from 1999 through 2014 or so. I rode a bit to get from place to place for work, but mainly was actually working in the tunnels and stations. Seen a lot of changes, including the addition of more rails and more stations. You know what is at every station? A sh-- ton of of parking, outdoor and multi-level garages. It would take a massive amount of money, time, etc. to get those parking facilities EV friendly. There aren't even very many bike racks at the stations if one chose to get to the station in that manner. Those were usually filled about 50%. How many people want to walk 1/2 mile or more to get to public transportation? How many want to do it bad weather? Even while working there, with access badges, escorts, etc. we were very restricted on what tools, equipment, etc. we could carry with us going from station to station. Off hours, not so bad, but from about 5am to 7-8pm, it was pretty much whatever you could carry in your hands or in a backpack. Extras...suitcases, bikes, strollers...all cause massive headaches for those with them and those trying to not trip over them. And no food or drink.

New York subway...that's a different beast. Did work in primarily in Grand Central Terminal, and a bit out from there. Times I rode down there...quite a few times wondered whether I was going to make it to my stop with my backpack still in my possession.

I'm in LA right now working...those gas prices in Lazy's picture in post #243...right on track with the prices I've seen the last two days from just south of LAX up to Burbank. Have seen more hybrids and EV's here than any other big city...by far and I've been around some big towns during the last couple of years (Seattle, Portland, NYC, all over NJ across the Hudson from NY, all over DC and surrounding VA & MD, Denver, Dallas, Houston, Phoenix, Vegas). Yes, I wasn't "everywhere" in those cities, but it doesn't take much to get feel for how many are there. So, here in LA (Inglewood), where the push and following is probably the strongest in the country for EV's...my hotel only has 2 EV charging stations...and you have to pay for it. The hotel next door has 5 "Tesla" charging stations...not sure if there's something special about it. Even the Von's grocery store down the street only had 4 stations. This isn't the ritzy part of town, but it's not the slums either...have seen plenty EV's around this neighborhood in just two days.

Infrastructure for public transit (rails, trains, subways) is mostly insufficient, as is EV charging stations...in big cities. Worse in smaller towns and suburbs. Nearly non-existent in rural areas.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Buzzy said:


> By far the most efficient way to move large quantities of resources/people/goods across land are trains. But that is only realized when they are in use.
> And to your point about being subsidized everything that is for the public is subsidized because it can’t make money but is deemed necessary. Why don’t you have the same negative outlook on roads? Talk about a 1 trick pony. Cars for that matter, no roads you better have a quad or a dirt bike.
> Im saying everything is a waste of money, so why don’t we waste it on making life easier, not lining pockets.


Just give up!! He’s trying to explain his situation and it’s his right to have his own opinion. Stop trying to push yours on someone else just for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

heard somebody high up on the news quoted about "new world order" again, meaning them that tells everybody and them that has to do as told...


----------



## bobk

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Just give up!! He’s trying to explain his situation and it’s his right to have his own opinion. Stop trying to push yours on someone else just for the sake of arguing.


The concept of respecting others opinion is gone.


----------



## Buzzy

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Just give up!! He’s trying to explain his situation and it’s his right to have his own opinion. Stop trying to push yours on someone else just for the sake of arguing.


I’m entitled to mine. All I said is the gas situation wouldn’t feel as bad if there were more ways to get around. Wasn’t pushing ev’s green energy or anything like that. 

and the response from a few was that’s a dumb idea and so on.

Im sorry I brought up a subject that could help vs just sitting here complaining about gas prices.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Used to ride the train from Green rd to the Terminal Tower M-F for 20 years. Cheaper than paying for parking.


----------



## Safety1st

Let's cut to the chase shall we. Mass transit was VERY popular and very common up into the early 60s. Take the bus Gus, sure most households had a car but, at least in town you could walk or take the bus. Lots of options shopping groceries etc. , all local.The multi-vehicle household brought with it more FREEDOM of MOVEMENT, at the time & choosing of the INDIVIDUAL...

Sorry, I won't let BAD POLICIES put me back into that box.Our current debacle on fuel prices while certainly helped along by a regional war, was started kinda like ''day one'' with shutting down gas and everyone was told, should get a new job at the solar plant that wasn't built yet. Elections have conseq... well, higher fuel costs, food costs, other supply costs, medical etc. and creating a band aid program free food or RR car won't fix it . Or the recently proposed GAS CARD. Comes with free we are tracking your purchases software OMG!

This is no dif then right before duck season, ppl banter until the feathers start flyin' . So, WORK ON RESTRINGING THE REELS, sharpen the hooks. Me & my boat are out & all is well until the bite is on then it's howdy neighbor no I'm not a commercial tow GET AWAY FROM me and stop crossing my lines!! LoL!
And did U get your license renewed yet BTW?! If not, walk 2-30 miles to the train & go git R done !


----------



## Lazy 8

I think everybody is trying to get the cart before the horse. Does Solindra ring a bell?
This'll give you a chuckle. Why was the generator there in the first place?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506664528188166147


----------



## Buzzy

Safety1st said:


> Let's cut to the chase shall we. Mass transit was VERY popular and very common up into the early 60s. Take the bus Gus, sure most households had a car but, at least in town you could walk or take the bus. Lots of options shopping groceries etc. , all local.The multi-vehicle household brought with it more FREEDOM of MOVEMENT, at the time & choosing of the INDIVIDUAL...
> 
> Sorry, I won't let BAD POLICIES put me back into that box.Our current debacle on fuel prices while certainly helped along by a regional war, was started kinda like ''day one'' with shutting down gas and everyone was told, should get a new job at the solar plant that wasn't built yet. Elections have conseq... well, higher fuel costs, food costs, other supply costs, medical etc. and creating a band aid program free food or RR car won't fix it . Or the recently proposed GAS CARD. Comes with free we are tracking your purchases software OMG!
> 
> This is no dif then right before duck season, ppl banter until the feathers start flyin' . So, WORK ON RESTRINGING THE REELS, sharpen the hooks. Me & my boat are out & all is well until the bite is on then it's howdy neighbor no I'm not a commercial tow GET AWAY FROM me and stop crossing my lines!! LoL!
> And did U get your license renewed yet BTW?! If not, walk 2-30 miles to the train & go git R done !


I agree that this problem is the result of elections but not the most recent one, it’s since the 80’s. We have led ourselves to this point though generations, at this point, of bad decisions on infrastructure.
When I piddled around Europe a few years ago it was easy to get anywhere I needed country to country. Same thing when I was in Japan.
It’s not impossible it’s just that we don’t do it.


----------



## cement569

got gas thursday at giant eagle in barberton $3.99. got it this morning $4.19 at the same place. dig deeper my fellow americans its only going to get worse


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## snag

Sheets by us is still $3.89, most are $4.09 around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzy

$4.19 near canton


----------



## bad luck

Summer is coming….


----------



## Lazy 8

Check this out...








TRUCKER GIVES A HARSH REALITY CHECK


#shortsSubscribe to the channel ►https://bit.ly/3gi53YK○ All Links ► http://bit.ly/TurningPointUSA• TurningPointUSA ► tpusamerch.com• Join ► https://bit.ly/3...




youtube.com


----------



## cincinnati

Lazy 8 said:


> Check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCKER GIVES A HARSH REALITY CHECK
> 
> 
> #shortsSubscribe to the channel ►https://bit.ly/3gi53YK○ All Links ► http://bit.ly/TurningPointUSA• TurningPointUSA ► tpusamerch.com• Join ► https://bit.ly/3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Old saying that way too many have forgotten: "If you got it, a truck brought it."

Anybody been to the grocery store, lately?


----------



## missionfishin

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Safety1st

Buzzy said:


> I agree that this problem is the result...


Wrong, you read-in some things but 180 degress off what I said. Of course we read things the way we want to. But my position (if anyone couldn't tell by know) is NOT mass transit for a problem that significantly manifested only a year or so ago. The solution is, more gasoline availability, more diesel, drill more, more leases etc.

Those who pine for the bus/rail can mimic the concept and rent/buy a transport van. Gather thee thy neighbors for a mass transit. Split the fuel. Who knows maybe a trend will start but I doubt it.

Looking at that truckers vid should be a wakeup. Remember, the canned food you buy today will be inflated 10% or more ,next year. Easier then a savings account!


----------



## Jim white

Look back when this president got elected what happened he shut down keystone pipeline, no permits then gas started going up just what they wanted... pretty simple 👌


----------



## Fat Bill

Thinking of outfitting my wife's pontoon with oars and oar locks. That way friends who come onboard this summer can help keep the amount of fuel I purchase down.


----------



## Jim white

Fat Bill said:


> Thinking of outfitting my wife's pontoon with oars and oar locks. That way friends who come onboard this summer can help keep the amount of fuel I purchase down.


Good luck with that 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe you could go green on that pontoon with batteries, solar collectors and a sail?


----------



## loweman165

Gas in Norton was $3.99 this morning AND I SMILED WITH JOY! Pathetic 3.99 gad seems good.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

When I was a kid a long time ago I made a soldered seam tin boat using plans in a science book. It had an 'engine' made from coiled copper tube and the open ends penetrated and were soldered to the transom. It was powered by a flame from a cotton ball soaked in alcohol sitting in a bottle cap on the floor of the hull. The heat differential would suck cold water in on one end, boil it and send steam out the other end. Boat went putting around our little swimming pool just fine. Pretty neat for a kid. I'm sure the design is scalable, could power that pontoon. Maybe there is a good use for all that ethanol we're subsidizing after all? We'll make a fortune! Who's in?


----------



## Buzzy

Safety1st said:


> Wrong, you read-in some things but 180 degress off what I said. Of course we read things the way we want to. But my position (if anyone couldn't tell by know) is NOT mass transit for a problem that significantly manifested only a year or so ago. The solution is, more gasoline availability, more diesel, drill more, more leases etc.
> 
> Those who pine for the bus/rail can mimic the concept and rent/buy a transport van. Gather thee thy neighbors for a mass transit. Split the fuel. Who knows maybe a trend will start but I doubt it.
> 
> Looking at that truckers vid should be a wakeup. Remember, the canned food you buy today will be inflated 10% or more ,next year. Easier then a savings account!


I see what your sayin but I like to look at the chain of events longer than 12-24 months because I’m not short sighted. Not saying you are, but that is how I like to look at the world. But the lack of availability of gasoline only hurts more when it’s the only option we have. 
I don’t want a short term band-aid that creates larger problems down the line, that’s all. I’ve seen it work perfectly, you haven’t. And that is fine.


----------



## fished-out

$3.69 today at Costco.


----------



## cement569

dont be getting your hopes up, summertime is not here yet. things are subject to change


----------



## cincinnati

Memorial Day, beginning of Travel Season. My butt clenches @ the thought…. 🤭


----------



## fasteddy

Don't forget the "winter to summer" blend switch. That's good for .10 to .20 increase.


----------



## fastwater

Come on guys...you know there's no better way to promote the EV agenda than to have the price of gas /diesel so high that it creates unprecedented inflation and hardships on working members of society.
My predictions are that the beatings will continue like they have since the beginning of 2021 with gas prices rising until more and more surrender to the agendas at large.


----------



## cement569

surrender? i will never surrender. i will when they invent the electric planes and jets, after all they fly closer to the ozone layer than cars and trucks. and polititicans who are pushing this bs have no problem jumping on a jet and flying all over the world daily...pure B.S thats my opinion and thank you and goodnight


----------



## One guy and a boat

fastwater said:


> Come on guys...you know there's no better way to promote the EV agenda than to have the price of gas /diesel so high that it creates unprecedented inflation and hardships on working members of society.
> My predictions are that the beatings will continue like they have since the beginning of 2021 with gas prices rising until more and more surrender to the agendas at large.


Hey now... I bought one of those EV's lol But it does fry my a** the way it's being pushed on people via gas prices, no pipelines, permits etc. Some can't afford or it's not practical for them. In reality it's a form of transportation that could benefit " some " people circumstances. My main motivation was as my wife's next car next year. My god, I work 40 miles away, drive a mid size SUV and she drives a compact and stays within 5 miles of home. But somehow she goes through more gas than I do. Must be those 47 trips each day lol 


Kip


----------



## Lil' Rob

My second week here in LA...

nearly half the car dealerships I pass that have those electronic signs are touting EV's...

regardless of what cable channel I have on., at least twice an hour there's a commercial for an EV...pretty much all manufacturer's represented...

nearly got run over by an EV twice this afternoon while working in a parking garage in Irvine, as I couldn't hear them coming down the aisle as I was doing my work thing. EV's all throughout that parking garage (large apartment complex)...not one single charging station that I've seen amongst the 100's (if not over a thousand) parking spaces...as well, high end gas guzzlers everywhere...SUV's, Porsches, Maserati's, Corvettes, etc. By the way...cost...for a Studio - 2 Beds / 1 - 2 Baths start at $2465/month at that place.


----------



## Buzzy

Lil' Rob said:


> My second week here in LA...
> 
> nearly half the car dealerships I pass that have those electronic signs are touting EV's...
> 
> regardless of what cable channel I have on., at least twice an hour there's a commercial for an EV...pretty much all manufacturer's represented...
> 
> nearly got run over by an EV twice this afternoon while working in a parking garage in Irvine, as I couldn't hear them coming down the aisle as I was doing my work thing. EV's all throughout that parking garage (large apartment complex)...not one single charging station that I've seen amongst the 100's (if not over a thousand) parking spaces...as well, high end gas guzzlers everywhere...SUV's, Porsches, Maserati's, Corvettes, etc. By the way...cost...for a Studio - 2 Beds / 1 - 2 Baths start at $2465/month at that place.


What’s your point though?


----------



## One guy and a boat

Lil' Rob said:


> My second week here in LA...
> 
> nearly half the car dealerships I pass that have those electronic signs are touting EV's...
> 
> regardless of what cable channel I have on., at least twice an hour there's a commercial for an EV...pretty much all manufacturer's represented...
> 
> nearly got run over by an EV twice this afternoon while working in a parking garage in Irvine, as I couldn't hear them coming down the aisle as I was doing my work thing. EV's all throughout that parking garage (large apartment complex)...not one single charging station that I've seen amongst the 100's (if not over a thousand) parking spaces...as well, high end gas guzzlers everywhere...SUV's, Porsches, Maserati's, Corvettes, etc. By the way...cost...for a Studio - 2 Beds / 1 - 2 Baths start at $2465/month at that place.


I got your point. You'd think at $2500 a month, they could install a few charging stations. 

Kip


----------



## Lil' Rob

One guy and a boat said:


> I got your point. You'd think at $2500 a month, they could install a few charging stations.
> 
> Kip


Not only that...but this is a...what some might call...a hoity-toity area...with that said...comparing the numbers...EV's to gas guzzlers/sports cars...it's a close to an even race on how many are in this complex...

This is just one location...certainly not saying all are like this SoCal...

So...just saying...with whatever anyone wants to believe about this area...there's still a divide amongst EV vs. gas...surely, income has a lot to do with it...

Where my hotel is...not nearly as "hoity-toity"...no where near as many EV's rolling around...just observations...I certainly don't see everything or everywhere here...but definitely some things to ponder.

I'm not trying to push anything, either way...but simply posting some observations from another region of our country...and wondering how things might, or could, progress in our near or far future.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Buzzy said:


> What’s your point though?


Different areas...differing view points...the push for EV is much stronger here than back home...but that LA/SoCal versus Ohio...just trying to post some observations on the subject...


----------



## One guy and a boat

Weather will also influence EV's popularity. Extreme temperature s are not a battery's friend. My same 80 mile daily drive can use 45-80% of the battery depending on temperature in the month I've owned. I'm thinking when it warms here I'll get days of 35-40%. Ideal temp for batteries is 77°. So between the high gas prices and mild climate, I could see why they'd be popular in socal. 

Kip


----------



## Lil' Rob

I've wondered just how much temperature affected those...even beyond that...trying to warm the vehicle in the winter to defrost/de-ice a windshield...then, trying to cool it down in extreme heat???


----------



## One guy and a boat

The heater & ac use only takes about 2-5% depending on use. It works comparable to my SUV and starts blowing hot air quicker. Most of the lost charge is just the extreme cold on the battery. Yesterday's average temp was probably 18-20° and took 78%. 

Kip


----------



## Buzzy

One guy and a boat said:


> Weather will also influence EV's popularity. Extreme temperature s are not a battery's friend. My same 80 mile daily drive can use 45-80% of the battery depending on temperature in the month I've owned. I'm thinking when it warms here I'll get days of 35-40%. Ideal temp for batteries is 77°. So between the high gas prices and mild climate, I could see why they'd be popular in socal.
> 
> Kip


Very very good point 👍


----------



## fished-out

I'm old enough to have seen all this before--the Arab oil embargo, the 2008 issues when it hit $4 a gallon, etc. Back then, folks said it was a Japanese conspiracy to sell small cars, later folks said it was rich Republicans who controlled oil and gas pushing up the prices, now folks saying all kinds of things. I think as technology continues to improve, EV's will make sense for me. For the moment, I'll stick with gas. And prices continued to fall last night. Now $3.66 not only at Costco, but at some UDF's in my area, and hardly anywhere over 3.99. Temporary, I'm sure, until the next market shock, but it's just life right now.


----------



## 1MoreKast

fished-out said:


> I'm old enough to have seen all this before--the Arab oil embargo, the 2008 issues when it hit $4 a gallon, etc. Back then, folks said it was a Japanese conspiracy to sell small cars, later folks said it was rich Republicans who controlled oil and gas pushing up the prices, now folks saying all kinds of things. I think as technology continues to improve, EV's will make sense for me. For the moment, I'll stick with gas. And prices continued to fall last night. Now $3.66 not only at Costco, but at some UDF's in my area, and hardly anywhere over 3.99. Temporary, I'm sure, until the next market shock, but it's just life right now.


I hope you're right. 

Still got $4.17 locally here in NE Ohio - Medina/Lorain


----------



## cincinnati

Found this so you can see what a "bargain" $3.66 is.  

U.S. All Grades All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)


----------



## cement569

hmm, i see a pattern here and it appears to have nothing to do with whats going on in the ukraine like we are being told


----------



## Safety1st

Oh! The current Admn is going to release 1million barrels of oil a day from the strategic reserve! All peasants hail the end of higher fuel prices! I know it will work I read it on a memo! Distract from other myraid of problems!

Don't forget to vote!


----------



## DUCKHEAD

Who filled the US oil reserves when prices were low for national emergencies? Now it's being used in a way that it was not intended and our reserves will be left at low levels again.


----------



## bobk

Safety1st said:


> Oh! The current Admn is going to release 1million barrels of oil a day from the strategic reserve! All peasants hail the end of higher fuel prices! I know it will work I read it on a memo! Distract from other myraid of problems!
> 
> Don't forget to vote!


Brilliant plan. Let’s deplete our strategic reserves to save face. Sure hope we don’t need the oil when we have a real crises. Mind numbing the choices being made to cover some peoples dumb decisions


----------



## cement569

or it could be they figured they gouged us enough for a while, so they are giving us a break. gotta love it msm even fox 8 cleveland are still saying the price of gas was caused by the ukraine conflict. um it started to increase over 8 months ago. i guess they really do think people are stupid


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

We put oil in reserve for emergency use, at $45/bbl. They take it out, as an excuse for emergency but really to but votes, and WE have to put it back in at $130/bbl! What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## fished-out

Let's see. COVID and the lack of driving drove prices into the tank in 2019 and 2020 in the US and worldwide. As a result, US fracking oil and other expensive oil extraction methods were shut down (lots of companies went bankrupt). It's started to ramp back up in response to higher oil prices, but it's going to take a minute. By mid 2021, COVID fears recede and the economy starts to heat up again, further driving prices up. Then along comes the Putin war and speculators drive the price of oil through the roof. Biden announces he'll pull oil from the reserve, speculators back off a bit and the price of oil starts to fall. In the meantime, by 2019 China had over 253 million cars, compared to 51M in 2008, and their economy ought to start rebounding at any time. Keystone hasn't affected the price in 2022--it wasn't due to come online until 2023. Hang on folks, 2022 is going to be a roller coaster. I don't see government conspiracy--I see speculators driving the market up and down in response to what MIGHT happen or HAS happened, just as they always have, as least in this century.


----------



## ICENUT

I think its his plan eliminate the oil reserve and when the big conflict comes we can just surrender we won't have ev tanks and planes and ships and without oil we may as well just surrender!!


----------



## Lazy 8

It's all a ploy to lower gasoline prices until after the midterms. After that....watchout!


----------



## DUCKHEAD

fished-out said:


> Let's see. COVID and the lack of driving drove prices into the tank in 2019 and 2020 in the US and worldwide. As a result, US fracking oil and other expensive oil extraction methods were shut down (lots of companies went bankrupt). It's started to ramp back up in response to higher oil prices, but it's going to take a minute. By mid 2021, COVID fears recede and the economy starts to heat up again, further driving prices up. Then along comes the Putin war and speculators drive the price of oil through the roof. Biden announces he'll pull oil from the reserve, speculators back off a bit and the price of oil starts to fall. In the meantime, by 2019 China had over 253 million cars, compared to 51M in 2008, and their economy ought to start rebounding at any time. Keystone hasn't affected the price in 2022--it wasn't due to come online until 2023. Hang on folks, 2022 is going to be a roller coaster. I don't see government conspiracy--I see speculators driving the market up and down in response to what MIGHT happen or HAS happened, just as they always have, as least in this century.


Covid did not start until 2020. The companies going bankrupt were doing so because of low price per barrel.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Ol' Whiskers said:


> We put oil in reserve for emergency use, at $45/bbl. They take it out, as an excuse for emergency but really to but votes, and WE have to put it back in at $130/bbl! What's wrong with this picture?


Evidently the "bar" for what is considered political speak has risen, but I digress.

Seriously, it's really not that hard to do some research to see how things work, don't just take the talking points from your chosen news network or host.

_Deplete_ the reserves? Are you aware there are over 550 million in the reserves, with ability to cap out at over 700 million?

_The reserve currently holds about 586 million barrels in dozens of caverns in four heavily guarded locations on the Louisiana and Texas coasts. The country also maintains small heating oil and gasoline reserves in the US Northeast._

Whiskers, do you think we just give it away and then purchase more.? It's sold at auction, and then replenished in kind.

*How does SPR oil reach the market?*
_Because of its location near big US refining or petrochemical centres, the SPR can ship as much as 4.4 million barrels per day. It can take only 13 days from a presidential decision for the first oil to enter the country’s market, according to the US Department of Energy.
_
_Under a sale, the Energy Department usually holds an online auction in which energy companies bid on the oil. Under a swap, oil companies take crude but are required to return it, *plus interest.*_

*








How Long Will the U.S. Oil Reserves Last?


The United States has emergency crude oil stored in its Strategic Petroleum Reserve. The crude can only be tapped under certain terms and usually only by the president. So how much is in the reserve and how long can they last?




science.howstuffworks.com




*
_There used to be a Royalty in kind __replacement__ policy, which I found interesting, but that's been tinkered with by different administrations through the years, and no longer is used.._

_*THE ROYALTY-IN-KIND PROGRAM*
Royalty oil is owed to the U.S. government by operators who acquire leases on the federally-owned Outer Continental Shelf. Under current law, federal ownership ranges from 12.5 percent to 16.7 percent of the oil produced from federal leases. The Department of the Interior's Bureau of Ocean Energy Management, Regulation and Enforcement (BOEMRE) (formerly known as the Minerals Management Service or MMS and prior to the end of the Royalty in Kind Program in 2009) was responsible for collecting royalities.

MMS had traditionally collected royalties from federal oil and gas leases in cash but in 1998 it started testing the effectiveness of collecting royalties "in kind" - that is, accepting ownership of the crude oil itself. 

Consequently, in February 1999, the Clinton Administration announced a new plan to resume fill of the Strategic Petroleum Reserve with federal royalty oil from production in the Central Gulf of Mexico. The initiative was originally designed to replace oil that had been sold in 1996 and 1997.

From 1999 through December 2009, the SPR accepted royalty-in-kind transfers of crude oil as a primary means of acquiring oil for the SPR. In fact, the final cargo that completed fill to the SPR's capacity on December 27, 2009, was royalty-in-kind exchange oil. 
_
_(Note: On September 16, 2009, the Department of the Interior announced the termination of the royalty-in-kind program. Existing contracts would be honored but no new agreements would be negotiated.)_

*Strategic Petroleum Reserve *

Previous posts have mentioned drilling not being permitted. Currently over 9,000 APPROVED permits not being used. More have been approved under current administration than previous administration. Bottom line is neither matters, it's a financial decision by the oil companies, what ever makes them the most $$.

_Experts also suggested that drilling domestically is more costly than drilling overseas, which could further deter oil companies in the U.S. from upping production._
_
“While the cost to extract one barrel in Saudi Arabia is somewhere around $10 or $15, in West Texas it can be as high as $70,” Gernot Wagner, an associate professor of environmental studies at New York University, told PolitiFact.* “So it simply wasn’t profitable to drill with oil below $70. With oil at $120 or more, drilling there is wildly profitable.”*_
*Our ruling*
Biden said the oil industry has “9,000 permits to drill now. They could be drilling right now, yesterday, last week, last year.”

Biden’s number is correct: There are 9,137 approved permits to drill on federal and Indian land, and the oil industry could use those permits and drill. However, once the permit is approved, drilling doesn’t start overnight. Some companies choose not to drill for corporate reasons — because they can raise funds from investors by not drilling on leases with proven reserves.

*Having thousands of unused drilling permits is not something that is unique to Biden’s tenure.*

We rate this statement Mostly True.

*








President Biden claimed that there are 9,000 unused oil drilling permits. That's mostly true. - Poynter


At the end of 2021, there were about 9,000 approved permits to drill. They include some issued under Biden and some still active from Trump.




www.poynter.org




*
It's amazing how so many complain about fuel costs, and then when something is done in an attempt to confront them, you still find reason to complain. Let's be completely honest here, if fuel prices immediately dropped in half as a result of the release of the reserves, would that in any way affect your votes? Of course not.


----------



## fished-out

DUCKHEAD said:


> Covid did not start until 2020. The companies going bankrupt were doing so because of low price per barrel.


Nope, it started in late 2019 in China with the first confirmed USA case in mid-January 2020. It's caused by a virus called SARS-CoV-2 (severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2). The World Health Org created COVID-19 as an acronym for "coronavirus disease 2019". Be that as it may, you're right in that it didn't have much, if any, impact on oil prices in 2019. I really should have said 2020 and early 2021.


----------



## bad luck

Don’t blame the current administration for this, they are simply doing what they stated they would do if elected…..


----------



## fished-out

Something else to think about--almost 57 cents of the price of each gallon of gasoline is state and Federal taxes.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Was not intended to be a political post. Politicians of all sorts cannot seem to leave anything alone that they think can achieve some other (unintended) short term goal.

wikipedia is not something I trust, but a section of the article suggests the reason for release:

"Since 2015, Congress has been selling the oil in the reserve to fund the deficit, in unpublicized sales. The U.S. Department of Energy has run at least seven sales since 2017, selling 132 million barrels, or about 18.2% of what had been in the reserve.[7][8]"

"to fund the deficit" is about the same as putting Social Security witholding, or gasoline taxes collected specifically to sustain roads and bridges, into the general fund so they can play eit it ad they wish - sooner or later it runs to zero without meeting its true purpose. Due to the lag between petroleum replenishment production and prior release, the potential for a large gap exists were a real emergency to occur. Then everyone will be pointing and asking where it went.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Was not intended to be a political post. Politicians of all sorts cannot seem to leave anything alone that they think can achieve some other (unintended) short term goal.
> 
> wikipedia is not something I trust, but a section of the article suggests the reason for release:
> 
> "Since 2015, Congress has been selling the oil in the reserve to fund the deficit, in unpublicized sales. The U.S. Department of Energy has run at least seven sales since 2017, selling 132 million barrels, or about 18.2% of what had been in the reserve.[7][8]"
> 
> "to fund the deficit" is about the same as putting Social Security witholding, or gasoline taxes collected specifically to sustain roads and bridgs, into the general fund so they can play eit it ad they wish - sooner or later it runs to zero without meeting its true purpose. Due to the lag between petroleum replenishment production and prior release, the potential for a large gap exists were a real emergency to occur. Then everyone will be pointing and asking where it went.


My apologies, the reference of political posts was not towards you in particular, just some of the posts in general. 

Nothing I posted was from Wikipedia, just Google searches, with links posted for them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Evidently the "bar" for what is considered political speak has risen, but I digress.
> 
> Seriously, it's really not that hard to do some research to see how things work, don't just take the talking points from your chosen news network or host.
> 
> _Deplete_ the reserves? Are you aware there are over 550 million in the reserves, with ability to cap out at over 700 million?
> 
> _The reserve currently holds about 586 million barrels in dozens of caverns in four heavily guarded locations on the Louisiana and Texas coasts. The country also maintains small heating oil and gasoline reserves in the US Northeast._
> 
> Whiskers, do you think we just give it away and then purchase more.? It's sold at auction, and then replenished in kind.
> 
> *How does SPR oil reach the market?*
> _Because of its location near big US refining or petrochemical centres, the SPR can ship as much as 4.4 million barrels per day. It can take only 13 days from a presidential decision for the first oil to enter the country’s market, according to the US Department of Energy._
> 
> _Under a sale, the Energy Department usually holds an online auction in which energy companies bid on the oil. Under a swap, oil companies take crude but are required to return it, *plus interest.*_
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Will the U.S. Oil Reserves Last?
> 
> 
> The United States has emergency crude oil stored in its Strategic Petroleum Reserve. The crude can only be tapped under certain terms and usually only by the president. So how much is in the reserve and how long can they last?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> science.howstuffworks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _There used to be a Royalty in kind __replacement__ policy, which I found interesting, but that's been tinkered with by different administrations through the years, and no longer is used.._
> 
> _*THE ROYALTY-IN-KIND PROGRAM*
> Royalty oil is owed to the U.S. government by operators who acquire leases on the federally-owned Outer Continental Shelf. Under current law, federal ownership ranges from 12.5 percent to 16.7 percent of the oil produced from federal leases. The Department of the Interior's Bureau of Ocean Energy Management, Regulation and Enforcement (BOEMRE) (formerly known as the Minerals Management Service or MMS and prior to the end of the Royalty in Kind Program in 2009) was responsible for collecting royalities.
> 
> MMS had traditionally collected royalties from federal oil and gas leases in cash but in 1998 it started testing the effectiveness of collecting royalties "in kind" - that is, accepting ownership of the crude oil itself.
> 
> Consequently, in February 1999, the Clinton Administration announced a new plan to resume fill of the Strategic Petroleum Reserve with federal royalty oil from production in the Central Gulf of Mexico. The initiative was originally designed to replace oil that had been sold in 1996 and 1997.
> 
> From 1999 through December 2009, the SPR accepted royalty-in-kind transfers of crude oil as a primary means of acquiring oil for the SPR. In fact, the final cargo that completed fill to the SPR's capacity on December 27, 2009, was royalty-in-kind exchange oil. _
> 
> _(Note: On September 16, 2009, the Department of the Interior announced the termination of the royalty-in-kind program. Existing contracts would be honored but no new agreements would be negotiated.)_
> 
> *Strategic Petroleum Reserve *
> 
> Previous posts have mentioned drilling not being permitted. Currently over 9,000 APPROVED permits not being used. More have been approved under current administration than previous administration. Bottom line is neither matters, it's a financial decision by the oil companies, what ever makes them the most $$.
> 
> _Experts also suggested that drilling domestically is more costly than drilling overseas, which could further deter oil companies in the U.S. from upping production._
> 
> _“While the cost to extract one barrel in Saudi Arabia is somewhere around $10 or $15, in West Texas it can be as high as $70,” Gernot Wagner, an associate professor of environmental studies at New York University, told PolitiFact.* “So it simply wasn’t profitable to drill with oil below $70. With oil at $120 or more, drilling there is wildly profitable.”*_
> *Our ruling*
> Biden said the oil industry has “9,000 permits to drill now. They could be drilling right now, yesterday, last week, last year.”
> 
> Biden’s number is correct: There are 9,137 approved permits to drill on federal and Indian land, and the oil industry could use those permits and drill. However, once the permit is approved, drilling doesn’t start overnight. Some companies choose not to drill for corporate reasons — because they can raise funds from investors by not drilling on leases with proven reserves.
> 
> *Having thousands of unused drilling permits is not something that is unique to Biden’s tenure.*
> 
> We rate this statement Mostly True.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Biden claimed that there are 9,000 unused oil drilling permits. That's mostly true. - Poynter
> 
> 
> At the end of 2021, there were about 9,000 approved permits to drill. They include some issued under Biden and some still active from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.poynter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It's amazing how so many complain about fuel costs, and then when something is done in an attempt to confront them, you still find reason to complain. Let's be completely honest here, if fuel prices immediately dropped in half as a result of the release of the reserves, would that in any way affect your votes? Of course not.


WHATS AMAIZING IS 2 YEARS AGO THIS WAS NOT A ISSUE. Some one tell me how this can happen in less than 1 .5 years... I'm all ears


----------



## Saugeye Tom

War or no war


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## jdl447

It’s not about oil and gas prices or climate change. It’s about a means to power.


----------



## GlacierDropsy

It's easy to see inflated gas prices in the US and blame whoever is in charge of the US. We are a huge consumer, but also a huge producer. Oil and natural gas trade on the global market, and what sucks for us here sucks for almost all of our allies right now, and the rest of the world that was not buying cheaper Russian output. Putin wants gas purchases to be made in Rubles. A currency backed by a country with an economy about the size of Florida's. Things might get worse before they get better.


----------



## Safety1st

DUCKHEAD said:


> Who filled the US oil reserves when prices were low for national emergencies? Now it's being used in a way that it was not intended and our reserves will be left at low levels again.





ICENUT said:


> I think its his plan eliminate the oil reserve and when the big conflict comes we can just surrender we won't have ev tanks and planes and ships and without oil we may as well just surrender!!


No no no!!! It's allowing time to make a new kneeling pillow, for when he goeth back to the middle eastern princes and beg on bended knee for more production! Hopefully between now & then he won't forget (perhaps an ice cream label can be attached to the proposal LoL)


Stars-n-Stripers said:


> _Deplete_ the reserves? Are you aware there are over 550 million in the reserves, with ability to cap out at over 700 million?
> 
> _The reserve currently holds about 586 million barrels _




Well, some simple math here, but 1mil at 6 months of removal equals 180mil barrels, or, right at 1/3rd of the ENTIRE reserves. Using 4 out of 6 batteries is what type of plan? I mean , in each example, what's the plan...afterwards? Oh BTW in the same announcement Prez. said that will give time ''for more production.'' But failed to elaborate.

In any event, having to tap $335 out of a families EMERGENCY reserve of $1000 is...kinda like staring at at least towards depletion. Kinda helps bring the #s home.

And for the record, sun rises in east sets in west is just as much a fact as there is NO SHORTAGE OF GAS or OIL. There's all the gas anyone could ever ever hope to pump, at $4/gal.

NOT

AN

EMERGENCY


----------



## crappiedude

fished-out said:


> Let's see. COVID and the lack of driving drove prices into the tank in 2019 and 2020 in the US and worldwide. As a result, US fracking oil and other expensive oil extraction methods were shut down (lots of companies went bankrupt). It's started to ramp back up in response to higher oil prices, but it's going to take a minute. By mid 2021, COVID fears recede and the economy starts to heat up again, further driving prices up. Then along comes the Putin war and speculators drive the price of oil through the roof. Biden announces he'll pull oil from the reserve, speculators back off a bit and the price of oil starts to fall. In the meantime, by 2019 China had over 253 million cars, compared to 51M in 2008, and their economy ought to start rebounding at any time. Keystone hasn't affected the price in 2022--it wasn't due to come online until 2023. Hang on folks, 2022 is going to be a roller coaster. I don't see government conspiracy--I see speculators driving the market up and down in response to what MIGHT happen or HAS happened, just as they always have, as least in this century.


fished-out....don't be throwing the facts into this thread. There has to be someone (who ever the current POTUS is) or a group (the evil rich people) to blame for everything that goes on in the world.
In all seriousness thanks for the very factual and accurate post.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Biden says latest Strategic Petroleum Reserve release could cut gas prices 10 to 35 cents per gallon — but some experts worry about long-term costs


The largest-ever release of oil from the country's strategic reserve comes as average gas prices have topped $4 per gallon nationally




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 485853


Is you all ears, or all eyes? 🤣🤣

Since it's too cold to go fly fishing, again, not that anything I post will make the least bit of difference. But since I went to the effort Tom, I fully expect you to do some reading. 

*THE QUESTION:*


*Is the Biden administration the main reason we are seeing higher gas prices? *

*OUR SOURCES:*



*Tiffany Wright AAA Spokesperson *
*Patrick De Haan, Head of Petroleum Analysis for Gas Buddy*

*THE ANSWER: *


*No, the Biden administration is not the main reason we are seeing higher gas prices. Instead, it's because of high demand and low supply*

"OPEC (Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries) has not increased production to those pre-pandemic levels," Tiffany Wright, a AAA spokesperson, said. "Last year, we weren't driving. Now the demand has increased, and what we are seeing is demand outpacing supply."
Wright and De Haan said rising gas prices aren't just a problem in the U.S., it's affecting the whole world. 
"Asia and Europe, right now they are suffering a natural gas shortage," Wright said. "So Asia and Europe are looking to the oil market so you have more increase in demand."Furthermore, both said presidents don't control the price of gas. 

"Administrations have no control over gas prices," Wright said. "Gas prices are directly affected by the cost of oil. The biggest reason right now is the price of oil."

(full article here *








Yes, demand is responsible for rising gas prices


AAA and Gas Buddy say current gas prices are the highest we've seen in years because of high demand and low supply.




www.wcnc.com




*
More food for thought....

We’ve all seen the rising cost of oil and its ripple effect through the economy, especially on prices at the pump. You may have also read that the U.S. is energy independent or that we export more oil than we importand that Russian oil only makes up 3% of all U.S. oil imports.

So why are oil and gas prices so high in the U.S.? The national average price for a gallon of regular gasoline was $4.24 as of March 30, up from $2.87 a year ago, according to AAA.

*Prices Are Global, Not Local*
A fundamental economic concept called the law of one price can help us understand what is going on. In short, this concept explains that even though the U.S. produces more oil than we use domestically, we buy and sell it on the global market. This means that buying pressures and supply shortages in other parts of the world impact the cost here, even if we produce oil here and use it here. In fact, there is money to be made if you can buy oil in the U.S. at a different price. You could buy in the U.S. then sell internationally and profit from the price difference.

It’s precisely this market force that causes oil — or any other commodity — to trade at one price worldwide. So, even being energy independent, we are still affected by the behavior of the (other) largest oil-producing nations (including Russia, Saudi Arabia, etc.).

Full article from Kiplinger's here:* Why Are Gas Prices So High If U.S. Is Energy Independent? | Kiplinger*

I'm not fully excusing anything the current administration has done as having zero effect, many of you wanted Russian oil imports halted, that happened and likely has had some effect, but as with most things supply vs demand, and maybe greed?

As noted in the article above, we export more than we import. If it's *our* American oil, why don't we keep it here, and sell what we don't need? Let's get the poor oil execs to go along with that. I'm sure those fellas are all going to see decreases in their yearly bonuses, stock options etc.


----------



## Hatchetman




----------



## Hatchetman

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Is you all ears, or all eyes? 🤣🤣
> 
> Since it's too cold to go fly fishing, again, not that anything I post will make the least bit of difference. But since I went to the effort Tom, I fully expect you to do some reading.
> 
> *THE QUESTION:*
> 
> 
> *Is the Biden administration the main reason we are seeing higher gas prices? *
> 
> *OUR SOURCES:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tiffany Wright AAA Spokesperson *
> *Patrick De Haan, Head of Petroleum Analysis for Gas Buddy*
> 
> *THE ANSWER: *
> 
> 
> *No, the Biden administration is not the main reason we are seeing higher gas prices. Instead, it's because of high demand and low supply*
> 
> "OPEC (Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries) has not increased production to those pre-pandemic levels," Tiffany Wright, a AAA spokesperson, said. "Last year, we weren't driving. Now the demand has increased, and what we are seeing is demand outpacing supply."
> Wright and De Haan said rising gas prices aren't just a problem in the U.S., it's affecting the whole world.
> "Asia and Europe, right now they are suffering a natural gas shortage," Wright said. "So Asia and Europe are looking to the oil market so you have more increase in demand."Furthermore, both said presidents don't control the price of gas.
> 
> "Administrations have no control over gas prices," Wright said. "Gas prices are directly affected by the cost of oil. The biggest reason right now is the price of oil."
> 
> (full article here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, demand is responsible for rising gas prices
> 
> 
> AAA and Gas Buddy say current gas prices are the highest we've seen in years because of high demand and low supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wcnc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> More food for thought....
> 
> We’ve all seen the rising cost of oil and its ripple effect through the economy, especially on prices at the pump. You may have also read that the U.S. is energy independent or that we export more oil than we importand that Russian oil only makes up 3% of all U.S. oil imports.
> 
> So why are oil and gas prices so high in the U.S.? The national average price for a gallon of regular gasoline was $4.24 as of March 30, up from $2.87 a year ago, according to AAA.
> 
> *Prices Are Global, Not Local*
> A fundamental economic concept called the law of one price can help us understand what is going on. In short, this concept explains that even though the U.S. produces more oil than we use domestically, we buy and sell it on the global market. This means that buying pressures and supply shortages in other parts of the world impact the cost here, even if we produce oil here and use it here. In fact, there is money to be made if you can buy oil in the U.S. at a different price. You could buy in the U.S. then sell internationally and profit from the price difference.
> 
> It’s precisely this market force that causes oil — or any other commodity — to trade at one price worldwide. So, even being energy independent, we are still affected by the behavior of the (other) largest oil-producing nations (including Russia, Saudi Arabia, etc.).
> 
> Full article from Kiplinger's here:* Why Are Gas Prices So High If U.S. Is Energy Independent? | Kiplinger*
> 
> I'm not fully excusing anything the current administration has done as having zero effect, many of you wanted Russian oil imports halted, that happened and likely has had some effect, but as with most things supply vs demand, and maybe greed?
> 
> As noted in the article above, we export more than we import. If it's *our* American oil, why don't we keep it here, and sell what we don't need? Let's get the poor oil execs to go along with that. I'm sure those fellas are all going to see decreases in their yearly bonuses, stock options etc.


----------



## DUCKHEAD

The demand in this country has been slowed by this administration for the covid. Which has had a big impact on supply chains for various products including oil. I get at the beginning of it we didn't know exactly what was happening with the virus but it was carried on way to long. The economies of the world today are so dependent on jobs and constant flow of services that things can go bad quicker and easier. Remember the last administration said the cure can't be worse than the disease. Well their cure was to keep people at home and that is going to slow the economy down which has led to supply chain issues then leads to rising prices because demand is high supply is low. Then gas goes up and further increases inflation and it becomes hard to stop. So they have contributed to this no matter what those so called experts say. Also if you owned an oil company would you do any exploring for it and invest millions when they have shown that if any environmental group complains they will shut you down. The keystone was shut down and think how many millions they lost after all the work already done. Canada was looking to sue us at 1 time. Why would you invest!


----------



## bobk

Great post duckhead


----------



## LEfriend

cement569 said:


> hmm, i see a pattern here and it appears to have nothing to do with whats going on in the ukraine like we are being told


Well said. I mean who would be dumb enough to think that a mad man with nuclear weapons who attacked a free democratic country, murdered and maimed innocent women and children, created millions of refugees, destroyed Europes bread basket, and put the world at risk of nuclear war would have any impact on the world economy. Any impact on oil prices. Who would be silly enough to think this would have any effect on prices and supply and logistics of raw materials and food. And who would even think the Americans and Europeans would come together and understand the sacrifice and have the stones to cut the mad man’s exports and funding of his massacres and stand up for freedom and democracy. Who wouldn’t know that those stories about a supposedly Greatest Generation, who allegedly did once what we are asked to do now are all bunch of hooey! /s


----------



## LEfriend

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHATS AMAIZING IS 2 YEARS AGO THIS WAS NOT A ISSUE. Some one tell me how this can happen in less than 1 .5 years... I'm all ears


Pretty easy. Two years ago the pandemic was raging world wide and no one was driving or producing goods so demand for oil was way down. Producers shuttered wells and production. Also two years ago someone I will not name instead of arming Ukraine shook them down for his own political purposes. Perhaps if they had had those weapons Putin would have not invaded and there wouldn’t be the mess and human catastrophe we have now.


----------



## night vision

Facts are the former President did send arms to this so called free democratic country. Facts also say in 2014 The President at the time backed a coup in a free democratic country. Maybe if we weren't backing coups and sending arms all around the world this might not be happening!


----------



## cement569

so now they are blaming gas prices on the plandemic, they will tell you anything they think you want to hear. i guess they had better tell msm to quit blaming it on the ukraine conflict. no one will ever know the truth. and please dont ever expect opec or big tech to tell us the truth about the price of oil, after all they get richer and the peasants get poorer


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Is you all ears, or all eyes? 🤣🤣
> 
> Since it's too cold to go fly fishing, again, not that anything I post will make the least bit of difference. But since I went to the effort Tom, I fully expect you to do some reading.
> 
> *THE QUESTION:*
> 
> 
> *Is the Biden administration the main reason we are seeing higher gas prices? *
> 
> *OUR SOURCES:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tiffany Wright AAA Spokesperson *
> *Patrick De Haan, Head of Petroleum Analysis for Gas Buddy*
> 
> *THE ANSWER: *
> 
> 
> *No, the Biden administration is not the main reason we are seeing higher gas prices. Instead, it's because of high demand and low supply*
> 
> "OPEC (Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries) has not increased production to those pre-pandemic levels," Tiffany Wright, a AAA spokesperson, said. "Last year, we weren't driving. Now the demand has increased, and what we are seeing is demand outpacing supply."
> Wright and De Haan said rising gas prices aren't just a problem in the U.S., it's affecting the whole world.
> "Asia and Europe, right now they are suffering a natural gas shortage," Wright said. "So Asia and Europe are looking to the oil market so you have more increase in demand."Furthermore, both said presidents don't control the price of gas.
> 
> "Administrations have no control over gas prices," Wright said. "Gas prices are directly affected by the cost of oil. The biggest reason right now is the price of oil."
> 
> (full article here *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, demand is responsible for rising gas prices
> 
> 
> AAA and Gas Buddy say current gas prices are the highest we've seen in years because of high demand and low supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wcnc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> More food for thought....
> 
> We’ve all seen the rising cost of oil and its ripple effect through the economy, especially on prices at the pump. You may have also read that the U.S. is energy independent or that we export more oil than we importand that Russian oil only makes up 3% of all U.S. oil imports.
> 
> So why are oil and gas prices so high in the U.S.? The national average price for a gallon of regular gasoline was $4.24 as of March 30, up from $2.87 a year ago, according to AAA.
> 
> *Prices Are Global, Not Local*
> A fundamental economic concept called the law of one price can help us understand what is going on. In short, this concept explains that even though the U.S. produces more oil than we use domestically, we buy and sell it on the global market. This means that buying pressures and supply shortages in other parts of the world impact the cost here, even if we produce oil here and use it here. In fact, there is money to be made if you can buy oil in the U.S. at a different price. You could buy in the U.S. then sell internationally and profit from the price difference.
> 
> It’s precisely this market force that causes oil — or any other commodity — to trade at one price worldwide. So, even being energy independent, we are still affected by the behavior of the (other) largest oil-producing nations (including Russia, Saudi Arabia, etc.).
> 
> Full article from Kiplinger's here:* Why Are Gas Prices So High If U.S. Is Energy Independent? | Kiplinger*
> 
> I'm not fully excusing anything the current administration has done as having zero effect, many of you wanted Russian oil imports halted, that happened and likely has had some effect, but as with most things supply vs demand, and maybe greed?
> 
> As noted in the article above, we export more than we import. If it's *our* American oil, why don't we keep it here, and sell what we don't need? Let's get the poor oil execs to go along with that. I'm sure those fellas are all going to see decreases in their yearly bonuses, stock options etc.


Yes. They caused it . I'm not blind


----------



## fastwater

LEfriend said:


> Well said. I mean who would be dumb enough to think that a mad man with nuclear weapons who attacked a free democratic country, murdered and maimed innocent women and children, created millions of refugees, destroyed Europes bread basket, and put the world at risk of nuclear war would have any impact on the world economy. Any impact on oil prices. Who would be silly enough to think this would have any effect on prices and supply and logistics of raw materials and food. And who would even think the Americans and Europeans would come together and understand the sacrifice and have the stones to cut the mad man’s exports and funding of his massacres and stand up for freedom and democracy. Who wouldn’t know that those stories about a supposedly Greatest Generation, who allegedly did once what we are asked to do now are all bunch of hooey! /s


Just for clarification...is it your opinion that current policies, some of which went into affect within a few days after Jan 20 inauguration regarding drilling for oil and shutting pipelines down has nothing to do with Gas prices steadily rising .10-.12 a month since the end of Jan 2020?

Obviously gas prices were on a steady rise long before Russia invaded Ukraine Feb 2022.

And speaking of being 'dumb enough to think that a mad man with nuclear weapons'... that was exactly my thought when we started sucking up to Iran and their nuclear agenda again here a month or so ago.
Don't think this worlds really seen the blackmail of nuclear war until they finally get their nuclear capabilities.


----------



## cement569

thank you for calling it as it is. some people are blind with political bias that they cant see whats really going on. just take a good look at gas prices over the last year and its quite evident who is behind it 100%. and im afraid we will never see low gas prices ever again, all just to get people to buy electric cars...sounds like political extorsion to me


----------



## Moo Juice

I think we're looking at a number of factors here. Yes, consumption is up from "shutdown" levels. Yes, unrest in the Ukraine is also causing disruption in the oil industry. Yes, some of this is standard inflation just like with everything else we are buying. But, I would like to know how many of our elected officials, on both sides of the isle, are invested in green energy. I feel many of them are trying to line their pockets on the tax payers dime by forcing us to electric energy. Since, electric energy, from a transportation standpoint isn't quite there yet, they are trying to make it make sense by pushing fuel prices skyward. When vehicles became popular, private business clamored to build gas stations and service stations across the country. Why is the government the only one wanting to build charging stations? It seems to me like members of our ruling class want to change the structure of our country. They don't seem to like the American model anymore. Private business, freedom to move about at one's will, private ownership of land, capital, etc. And they are using control through fear to accomplish their goals. We saw private business and churches shuttered through the fear of covid while large corporations flourished. Now it's the destruction of the internal combustion engine for fear of climate change. It would be one thing if the push to electric vehicles was feasible at this time and American driven but it's not. Seems like China is going to be the main benefactor here. Why not? They already own most of our hogs and alot of our land. This needs to stop. We need to put America first for a while. Save our fuel for ourselves, stop foreign investment in our land and keep the rest of the world dependant on us, not vice versa. Seems our vote is the only way to make that happen but who do you vote for? They're all crooked liars on both sides. I got a call this week from the RNC soliciting funds to make sure we overthrow the evil Democrats. That poor person did not anticipate the answer she received. I told her when she found me a candidate that wasn't a compulsive liar and would actually stand for my values I might consider sending money. I'm tired of all of them. Throw them all out and start over. If this is too political, I'm sorry but I love this country and don't want to see it destroyed from within.


----------



## cement569

ill continue to drive my cars and trucks no matter what the price of gas is. and maybe, just maybe buy an ev....when they park air force one and all their luxury jets that they fly all over the country and the world. after all when your flying at 35,000 ft. you are closer to our ozone layer


----------



## AmericanEagle

Ford and GM have both made huge commitments to EV’s. I’ve seen reports that GM’s goal is no internal combustion engines by 2035. I don’t see any regulations where the US government is forcing them to do this. It would appear to me that GM and Ford believe this is smart business strategy.


----------



## bobk

I guess it’s a smart business strategy if abusing children in the mines and raping our land is considered a good thing.


----------



## fastwater

AmericanEagle said:


> Ford and GM have both made huge commitments to EV’s. I’ve seen reports that GM’s goal is no internal combustion engines by 2035. I don’t see any regulations where the US government is forcing them to do this. *It would appear to me that GM and Ford believe this is smart business strategy.*


You can bet everything you own that If'n I were a CEO for either GM or Ford...my vote business/$ wise would be 200% into the EV market. Business wise...just too many billions of $'s to be made not to.
But I'll believe the 'no internal combustion engines by 2035' when i see it.

And for what it's worth...IMO...I view using this self induced, targeted shortage of oil as a means of promoting EV's is liken to when some nut case gets a gun and shoots up a bunch of people and the anti gun groups jump on that sickening incident to promote their agendas before the deceased bodies have had the chance to cool off. 
Just doesn't show much character...
(Not directly intended towards you AmericanEagle but IS intended towards some Ive seen on the news using this terrible situation which they...for the most part have caused...to promote their agendas)

There's a time and place for promoting agendas. With the US as a whole currently suffering from historically high gas prices and inflation in general...again, mostly caused from self induced pain causing policies...now is not the time for promoting EV's


----------



## ICENUT

There is only one way to end this BS that' its in november anyone want to take a guess and think this time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnonEye

ICENUT said:


> There is only one way to end this BS that' its in november anyone want to take a guess and think this time!!!!!!!!!!!


and let's also not forget the primary's coming up this spring, all, very important


----------



## dcool

Fifteen years from now the name of this thread will be Price Of Electricity Sky Rocketing!


----------



## Safety1st

dcool said:


> Fifteen years from now the name of this thread will be Price Of Electricity Sky Rocketing!


Howz about fifteen days ago! Or 5 months ago, electricity was/ is up already. And that's before the requisite NEW POWER SUPPLIES, grids, power lines that will be REQUIRED for a full scale swap into EV vehicles. Don't like saying the same things twice, thrice, but, my post from almost a month ago...
*''* #207  ·  Mar 10, 2022

_It doesn't really matter if cost of the average EV dropped 35% , we do not have the charging infrastructure in place. I read early last year (Forbes?) that as of now, the average electrical grid setup can support routine EV charging of, R U ready, 3 cars on each street. It may be a slightly larger #, and the street may be per block or certain stretch such as 3 blocks. I do not remember and , like the cost drop (35%) I metioned, it doens't matter. It's still not enough!
Unless someone has heard around the buckeye state, new power generation starting up. Seen those little blue & red flags, surveys have started for the new transmission & delivery lines. For the #s the gov't wants ppl to adopt, it would take perhaps 10 years plans, permits, supplies. Purchase property right of ways. Dig,pour concrete etc. to get it all ready. All the meanwhile the costs go up (hint: inflation is here to stay for many moons). Sorry for the bad news, just IMHO!_
*''*

AN ANALOGY THAT IS EASIER TO UNDERSTAND....

All the boats were purchased, based on a new sales discount (think EV tax credit). BEFORE the new channel, docks, and Marina was put in on Lake Erie. You new boat owners just putt around on the lake for awhile...


----------



## ICENUT

I wonder if they thought about whats going to generate all the electricity needed.it won't be windmills and solar me thinks it will be COAL!!!!!!


----------



## empirekitchen

Lazy 8 said:


> Those in power have said they want to see it at $10.00 per gallon, all to make everybody get an electric vehicle.


Still cheap - it’s $12 a gallon in NZ


----------



## empirekitchen

Safety1st said:


> Howz about fifteen days ago! Or 5 months ago, electricity was/ is up already. And that's before the requisite NEW POWER SUPPLIES, grids, power lines that will be REQUIRED for a full scale swap into EV vehicles. Don't like saying the same things twice, thrice, but, my post from almost a month ago...
> *''* #207  ·  Mar 10, 2022
> 
> _It doesn't really matter if cost of the average EV dropped 35% , we do not have the charging infrastructure in place. I read early last year (Forbes?) that as of now, the average electrical grid setup can support routine EV charging of, R U ready, 3 cars on each street. It may be a slightly larger #, and the street may be per block or certain stretch such as 3 blocks. I do not remember and , like the cost drop (35%) I metioned, it doens't matter. It's still not enough!
> Unless someone has heard around the buckeye state, new power generation starting up. Seen those little blue & red flags, surveys have started for the new transmission & delivery lines. For the #s the gov't wants ppl to adopt, it would take perhaps 10 years plans, permits, supplies. Purchase property right of ways. Dig,pour concrete etc. to get it all ready. All the meanwhile the costs go up (hint: inflation is here to stay for many moons). Sorry for the bad news, just IMHO!_
> *''*
> 
> AN ANALOGY THAT IS EASIER TO UNDERSTAND....
> 
> All the boats were purchased, based on a new sales discount (think EV tax credit). BEFORE the new channel, docks, and Marina was put in on Lake Erie. You new boat owners just putt around on the lake for awhile...


But only a bonehead charges his ev during the day ! That’s why grid power is cheaper at night …. Try charging midnight to 6 am ….. simple really , then it’s ready to rock in the morning


----------



## empirekitchen

loweman165 said:


> I keep vehicles pretty long, usually 10-12 years atleast (Toyotas). And from what I gather the batteries don't last that long in an EV and are unbelievably expensive to replace.


Why do t you stop “ gathering “ and do your research …. How many 12 yo EVS Around with original battery as opposed to swapped out ones …. I’ve got a couple of 11 yo ones and they’re still on the same battery ….


----------



## cement569

just wait until electric bills go through the roof, not quite yet...but its coming


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

empirekitchen said:


> Why do t you stop “ gathering “ and do your research …. How many 12 yo EVS Around with original battery as opposed to swapped out ones …. I’ve got a couple of 11 yo ones and they’re still on the same battery ….


So your from New Zealand and have been a member since 2010 yet only have 10 post total and I have seen 4 so far today that are just @sshole post. We actually live in a country where we SHOULD be complaining about these things. But I can completely understand where you don’t think they are a big deal living where you do.


----------



## cincinnati

Professional troller?


----------



## EnonEye

empirekitchen said:


> Why do t you stop “ gathering “ and do your research …. How many 12 yo EVS Around with original battery as opposed to swapped out ones …. I’ve got a couple of 11 yo ones and they’re still on the same battery ….


unimpressed unless... got pics of those?


----------



## One guy and a boat

empirekitchen said:


> But only a bonehead charges his ev during the day ! That’s why grid power is cheaper at night …. Try charging midnight to 6 am ….. simple really , then it’s ready to rock in the morning


Or charge any time I want and pay same price. Not all utilities offer discounted times.

Kip


----------



## cincinnati

If the power supplier institutes rolling blackouts during periods of peak use, we’ll be charging only when we’re allowed!


----------



## One guy and a boat

Hope not but I only need a few hours a day. Observation from my recent trip to Texas. PSA's all over about conserving electricity and setting AC at 75 or more because of there heat wave. The five different hotels we stayed at all had AC set 67-70. Like a damn freezer. That was local residents setting those. Now I see there back to rolling blackouts. Can't fix stupid sometimes.

Kip


----------



## DavidRK

None of this should be surprising.


----------



## cincinnati

Doesn’t surprise me a bit. Anybody else?


----------



## Sonder

O it’s not shocking lol the right ppl are not affected by this and it will take a long time before it becomes a problem for the right ppl. Until then we will just have to roll with it! We are not the right ppl, and we are survivors, and we work with what we got!


----------



## Patricio




----------



## cincinnati

& 81 million said “Yeah! Bring it on, Big Guy!”
🤦‍♂️


----------



## germharness

Depending on the source, at current consumption rates, we have several hundred years oil supply in the Appalachian basin under our feet in Ohio, WV, and PA alone. Not including all the other shale basins in the US, or deeper formations that haven't been explored yet. All we need to do is get it out of the ground. There's a lot to that process, and many steps along the way to get product to market but that should be THE plan to balance energy prices and our economy. Production companies are very quick and efficient at drilling new wells with modern tech and decades of experience. The refinery piece may be a bottleneck at the moment, but can be overcome with the right regulatory environment that supports safe, prudent, environmentally friendly refining for our nation's energy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

